#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-10
<Atlantic777>  /j #ubuntu-rs-admin
<Atlantic777> poz
<promis> pos
<Gojko_Bozic> Pozdrav,interesuje me kako da umrezim PC i Laptop preko wirelesa?
<TildaTurn> o/
<Atlantic777> re
<Atlantic777> Vredi li kompajlirati vbox ili je i -bin ok?
<Atlantic777> bandigarf ip je 212.178.232.238
<Atlantic777> :P
<Atlantic777> fantastic sta hoces? Da forwardujes ip na ruteru, da otvoris ip na firewallu na kompu (ufw) ili da postavis sshd da slusa na 22?
<Atlantic777> za sajt je port 80 ili 8080, osim ako hoces https ;)
<Atlantic777> otvaranje porta i preusmeravanje su razlicite stvari :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-11
<kzk> pozdrav prijatelji, moze li jedno pitanje?
<kzk> Imao sam problem sa fleshplayerom i www.youtube.com sajtom pa sam prvo pimoislio da me zeza ubuntu pa sam ubacio pclinuxos gnome i indentican problem
<kzk> probao sam skoro sve nacine koje sam nasao na netu i kopirao onaj ...so fajl u plugins dir i svasta (brisao kes, reinstaliao linux,.... i uvek isto nece da otvori kako treba i tacka)
<kzk> zna li neko stvarno sta se to desava sa tim 10.1 fleshom ili da se vratim na ubuntu 8 i da mi sve radi?
<kzk> jer koliko vidim samo nove verzije prave problem
<cicko70> treba mi pomoc za ubuntu
<wanted> promis
<wanted> ;p
<promis> ča?
<milke> promis
<wanted> kako da install .net framework 2.0
<milke> zdravo :P
<promis> nikako
<wanted> sto nikako?
<promis> .net je mikrosoftov izlaz
<promis> iz wine ralja
<promis> u .net miksorosf uzvraća udarac
<promis> Å ta je sa tim jezicima?
<promis> Nisam ja doktor da mi se plezite
<wanted> nisam znao sta drugo da ti kazem
<wanted> kad te samo iskoriscavam
<wanted> i nerviram
<promis> "some of them want to use you"
<wanted> i dont want work today
<promis> i dont want work any day
<promis> "Some of them want to get used by you"
<wanted> sta ti radis na linuxu promis?
<promis> sve Å¡to stignem
<promis> "Some of them want to abuse you"
<promis> recimo trenutno pijem čaj
<wanted> na linuuxu?
<promis> axa :P
<alibaba> koristi neko Gajim
<alibaba> ako zna neko kako se podešava OTR za Gajim
<TildaTurn> o/
<crax0> z
<crax0> ima li nkeog ovde ?
<ddpbf_> M prvul
<prvul> poz
<prvul> ja ze začitao
<prvul> se
<Shtewex> pozzz
<Shtewex> ima li koga :D
<prvul> ima
<Shtewex> instalirao sam ubuntu pre 2 dana
<Shtewex> imam nekih pitanjca
<promis> svaka čast
<Shtewex> kako da vidim koju verziju ubunta imam i kako da upgrejdujem?
<prvul> lsb_release -a
<prvul> to ukucas i terminalu
<prvul> da vidiš šta imaš
<prvul> a update/upgrade iz system>administration>update manager
<Shtewex> ako nemam update znaci da imam 10.10 ?
<promis> ne
<prvul> update tu instalira najnovije verzije programa za trenutnu verziju ubuntua
<Shtewex> imam 10.04
<Shtewex> kako da podignem na 10.10
<prvul> a system upgrade je kada ceo sistem prebacujes na novu verziju
<prvul> recimo sa ubuntu 10.04 na 10.10
<Shtewex> pa da]
<Shtewex> kako to?
<Shtewex> ma neka obrisacu ovu pa cu da skidam opet al 10.10
<Shtewex> zz
<Shtewex> odoh
<prvul> to jedan od načina :D
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> мого је и update-manager -d
<Ddpbf> :>
<prvul> pa može mnogo toga, ali je čovek očigledno u žurbi
<Ddpbf> нешто контам
<Ddpbf> док скине цд и инсталира
<Ddpbf> биће му исто ко и кад надогради све
<prvul> i ja tako preferiram
<prvul> ona fora za mleko i jogurat
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-12
<shtewex> pozz
<shtewex> treba mi pomoc
<shtewex_> moze pomoc oko instalacije ubunta 10.10 ?
<shtewex_> zz
<shtewex_> neko?
<shtewex_> pff :D
<shtewex_> nema nikoga
<shtewex_> pozz
<shtewex_> moze pomoc
<promis> ajde
<Atlantic777> poz
<alibaba> poz :-)
<promis> shtewex_ reci
<Beretta021> yo
<shtewex_> e
<shtewex_> izgleda da sam i sam uspeo da instaliram ubuntu na cd
<shtewex_> sad samo da ga instaliram
<shtewex_> :D
<promis> misliš da ga narežeš
<shtewex_> pa to
<shtewex_> x
<shtewex_> XD
<promis> zar je to problem?
<promis> testiraj prvo taj cd, pre nego kreneš u instalaciju
<shtewex_> kako da ga testiram
<shtewex_> ?
<alibaba> ubaci ga u čitač
<Beretta021> u sporet na 200c
<shtewex_> ubacio
<Beretta021> :)
<shtewex_> xD
<alibaba> bolje na 100C al nek ostane duže malo
<shtewex_> sad imam run wubi.exe
<shtewex_> da idem tamo
<shtewex_> ?
<promis> uključi grewjače sa obe strane
<promis> ne
<promis> wubi zaboravi da postoji
<alibaba> i lampice da svetle
<shtewex_> nego
<shtewex_> ok
<promis> dali si ikad koristio program md5sum.exe?
<alibaba> ma piči po instalaciji bre odma
<alibaba> reži ga na najmanjoj brzini
<shtewex_> alibaba: narezao sam ga i sad mi kazu da treba da proverim CD
<promis> pre toga si trebao da proveriš i sam ISO
<Beretta021> promis nece umreti ako ne proveri
<Iv4nb> ovaj se bori sa rezanjem diska a ovaj mu pominje md5sum .... pravi si moral booster :)))
<alibaba> ne znam, ja nikada nisam proveravao CD a ti kako hoćeš
<Beretta021> ja ako sam dva puta u zivotu proveravao
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> a 10000000 puta sam instalirao svakojake distroe
<alibaba> apsolutno
<promis> ja uvek proverim i  ISO i cd
<Beretta021> geek
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> salim se
<promis> geek, ili ne, tako mi je lakše
<shtewex> promis: jel sam sa tobom malo pre pricao?
<shtewex> :D
<promis> da ja kucam
<promis> i kucam
<shtewex> avo restartovah komp
<shtewex> i on me ulogovao na ein 7
<shtewex> :(
<shtewex> nije nudio nista
<promis> pa namesti u BIOSu da diže cd
<shtewex> kako to?
<shtewex> znam da udjem u BIOS
<promis> ili ako ti ploča podržava boot menu izaberi u njemu cd
<shtewex> al sta posle
<alibaba> biće tu pokolja s particijama koliko vidim
<promis> a nije hteo ni da provri cd
<promis> shtewex želim ti sreću
<shtewex> ok :DDD
<shtewex> xD
<Atlantic777> ali pidgin ce tako lepo da ispadne iz igre, koliko mi se cini... ima sve da strpam u irssi
<Atlantic777> blaah, moj voljeni irssi me zeznuo :D
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Shtewex> evo mene opet :D
<Shtewex> xD
<promis> iz ubuntu'a
<promis> ?
<Shtewex> nope :(
<Shtewex> :D
<Atlantic777> neki problem?
<Shtewex> namestim da mi bootuje sa CD-a
<Shtewex> i onda imma
<Shtewex> dal ocu da probam ubuntu
<Shtewex> ili da ga instaliram
<Shtewex> i jos neke stvari
<Shtewex> i ja idem
<Shtewex> da probam
<Shtewex> i on krene da ucitava
<Shtewex> i pojavi se crn ekran
<Shtewex> i krene da ispisuje neka slova
<Shtewex> i onda kaze nesto erroe
<Shtewex> error*
<Shtewex> i nece dalje :D
<Beretta021> I/O mozda?
<Shtewex> wii
<promis> P R O V E R I  C D
<Shtewex> sta je sad to :D
<Shtewex> ae
<Beretta021> nista
<Shtewex> da proverim cd
<Beretta021> proveri CD
<Shtewex> kako
<Shtewex> promis: objasni :D
<promis> već sam ti rekao
<promis> 1, iz windowssa
<promis> 2. sa cd'a
<promis> ko hoćeš?
<Shtewex> iz windowsa ocu
<Shtewex> al kako
<Shtewex> sta da radim
<Shtewex> gde da kliknem
<Shtewex> xD
<promis> čitaj ovde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<promis> nadji dole deo gde je windows
<promis> skineš ovaj program http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<promis> http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<promis> cd neka je u drajvu
<promis> pokreneš taj program
<promis> uu, izgleda da ovaj program nemože to
<Shtewex> kad udjem na ovaj http://www.nullriver.com/products/winmd5sum
<Shtewex> koji od ovih 5-6 da skinem
<Shtewex> ?
<promis> koliko vidim nema opciju da uporedjuje sume iz fajla
<promis> ništa zaboravi njega
<promis> reboot u cd
<Shtewex> ok
<Atlantic777> ma lakse ti je sa diska
<promis> i odaberi opciju Check for erors
<Shtewex> promis: cekaj, kako da dodjem dotle :D
<Shtewex> sta da radim
<Shtewex> sad restartujem komp
<promis> Ta je opcija ti je ispod TRY, INSTAL..
<promis> pa isto kao malo pre
<promis> pustiš da se digne sa cd
<Shtewex> promis: e da, probao sam i to
<promis> kad se pojavi čovečuljak u dnu ekrana pritisneš SPACE
<promis> i onda odabereš engleski
<Shtewex> jel treba jos nesto da znam
<Shtewex> ok
<Shtewex> odo sad
<promis> pa kad dodješ do menija, izaberi Check disk
<Shtewex> moram da restartujem komp
<promis> ja
<Shtewex> sta "ja"
<Shtewex> :D
<Beretta021> idi reboot
<Beretta021> i proveravaj
<Beretta021> :D
<promis> Ja na nemačkom Da
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> nije skontao :P
<promis> Jel koristi ovde neko Ubuntu 10.04?
<Atlantic777> promis, imam ja na caletovom kompu
<promis> Ili ubuntu uopšte?
<Beretta021> ja na Kubuntu
<Beretta021> sto?
<Atlantic777> I imam u virtuelnoj masini. :D
<Beretta021> statistika ili?
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> Čitam neko uputsvo za problem kašnjenja panela pri prvom loginu
<Beretta021> eh sad
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> nisam stigao do kraja, ali me znaima da li ste imali to iskustvo
<promis> da vam kasni panel
<Beretta021> slabo palim stari komp na kome je 10.10 sa gnome
<promis> hehe, kasni
<Beretta021> mada sam i njemu nastekao Kubuntu
<Beretta021> :)
<Atlantic777> dok se cale ne zali, dobro je :D
<Atlantic777> ne kasni dovoljno
<promis> osećam se kao žena, kasni mi panel
<Atlantic777> nego, mene chromium nervira, neke slike ucita, neke ne
<Atlantic777> lol
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Beretta021> stavi Chrome
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> ili jos bolje FF =D
<Beretta021> Mozilla srbija te zeljno iscekuje :)
<Atlantic777> Ima FF, ali dzabe, godinama je koristio chrome na winu...
<Atlantic777> navika
<Atlantic777> ja sam na FF, nemas brige
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> e palim da kuntam
<Beretta021> cujemo se posle
<Shtewex> http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6366/12012011008.jpg
<Atlantic777> ajd, srecno :D
<Shtewex> malo su mutna slova
<Shtewex> al moze da se procita
<promis> jel si ti proverio cd
<Shtewex> promis: http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6366/12012011008.jpg ovi mi izbaci, kad ocu samo da probam ubuntu, kad ocu da instaliram i kad ocu da proverim CD
<Atlantic777> shtewex Beretta021 jesi li tu jos?
<promis> lebati, koliko je veliki taj iso Å¡to si narezao?
<Shtewex> 693 MB
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> dobro, aj d kažemo d je ceo
<Beretta021> atlantic rekni
<promis> nije dobro narezano
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: pitao si da nije onaj input/output error, ipak jeste
<promis> ajde prvo proveri ISO
<Shtewex> kako?
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> skini onaj program
<Shtewex> pff
<Shtewex> ae
<promis> http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<Beretta021> Atlantic to sam tako random pitao
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> odo sad
<Beretta021> zz
<Shtewex> promis: instalirao
<Shtewex> sta sad?
<promis> koji si iso skinuo, njegov tačan naziv
<Shtewex> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Shtewex> evo
<promis> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<promis> sad pokreni taj program Å¡to si skinuo
<Shtewex> kaze da moram da narezem
<Shtewex> na neki cd
<promis> ma taj exe
<Shtewex> aa
<Shtewex> ok
<promis> valjda je exe program, a ISO slika
<promis> i upolju za FIle odaberi taj iso
<Shtewex> izabrao
<Shtewex> sta sad
<promis> pritisni calculate
<promis> i sačekaj
<Shtewex> koliko se ceka
<Shtewex> ?
<promis> dok ne završi
<Shtewex> ok
<Shtewex> kako da znam da radi on sad nesto
<Shtewex> posto nema nicega
<Shtewex> al nije mi jasno
<Shtewex> zasto mene uvek snadje ovako nesto
<Shtewex> zasto nije sve lepo
<Shtewex> da ide glatko
<Shtewex> xD
<Shtewex> a ne da se cimam stalno
<promis> jer ne radiš po propisu
<Shtewex> xD
<Shtewex> kako sad to
<Shtewex> sve po tutu radim
<Shtewex> sa www.ubuntu.com
<promis> pa prvo ide provera ISO, cd pa tek onda instalacija
<promis> a pre instalacije ide testiranje u Live režimu
<Shtewex> ovo jos nije zavrsilo
<Shtewex> kako da znam da uopste radi
<promis> I čisto da znaš, ubuntu ne radi na svakom računaru
<promis> koji CPU imaš?
<Shtewex> vidi ja sam instalirao 10.04 i radio (doduse s malo bagova)
<Shtewex> al sam nekako samo next next
<Shtewex> i prosto se instaliralo
<promis> imao si sreće
<Shtewex> preko onog wubi.exe
<promis> to se ne računa
<Shtewex> kako to mislis?
<promis> pa ono, to nije "prava" INSTALACIJA
<promis> iskreno, ja nikad to niasma ni koristio
<Shtewex> jel ako uspem sa ovom instalacijom imacu i win 7 i ubuntu
<Shtewex> ?
<promis> tako da ni neznam Å¡ta je to zapravo
<promis> imaćeš ako mu budeš rekao da tako bude
<Shtewex> ok
<promis> koji CPU imaš?
<Shtewex> pojasni
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> procesor
<Shtewex> ne razumem se bas mnogo
<Shtewex> a
<Shtewex> dual core 2.5
<Shtewex> 2 mb ram
<promis> onda bi trebao da uradi za <2min
<Shtewex> nzm
<Shtewex> ovo kao da nista ne radi
<Shtewex> ...
<Shtewex> da kliknem ponovo
<Shtewex> ?
<promis> ajde ovako
<promis> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<promis> iskopiraj ovo u polje Compare
<promis> i onda pritisni dugme compare
<Shtewex> kaze MD5 chack sums are different
<Shtewex> kao error iskocio
<promis> pa nije izračunao gornju
<Shtewex> check*
<promis> jer je goranja prazna?
<Shtewex> 691b3961a1ca57bbee37a5e65fb67116
<Shtewex> ovo pise u gornjoj
<promis> izračunao je?
<Shtewex> pa izgleda
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> okej
<promis> nije dobar iso
<promis> skidaj ponovo
<Shtewex> pu
<Shtewex> ajoj
<promis> ali ovaj put skini sa toreenta
<Shtewex> odakle
<Shtewex> daj lepo
<promis> da ču ti torent
<Shtewex> link
<Shtewex> ae
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<promis> kad skine preko torenta, nemoraš da proveravaš ISO
<promis> jer je već proveren
<Shtewex> lol
<Shtewex> odma 11%
<Shtewex> kako to
<Shtewex> :D
<Shtewex> da se ne preklapa s onim
<Shtewex> da obrisem sve za ubuntu sto imam na kompu
<Shtewex> pa da skidam ovaj
<Shtewex> ?
<Shtewex> da se ne preklopi nesto
<Shtewex> pa da moram opet
<Shtewex> ???
<promis> pa skini u drugom folderu
<promis> koja je brzina?
<alibaba> ovo je 10.10 a ti si skidao 10.04 zar ne?
<promis> nije
<Shtewex> da
<Shtewex> ustvari ne
<Shtewex> :D
<alibaba> čini mi se da sam gore pročitao da si stavio 10.04
<promis> imao je ranije
<alibaba> aha
<promis> u wubiju
<Shtewex> oko 160 kB/s se vrti promis
<Shtewex> brzina
<promis> pa onda je rano za 11%
<Shtewex> ma evo stavio sam iz pocetka
<Shtewex> sad je 2.5%
<alibaba> a i ono je skindao sa torrenta
<Shtewex> alibaba: nisam
<alibaba> onda je ok
<Shtewex> promis: kaze za 1h 15min da ce da zavrsi
<promis> pa dobro
<Shtewex> promis: sta onda kad mi skine
<promis> nareći
<promis> nareži
<promis> <10x
<Shtewex> jel moze obican cd od 700mb
<Shtewex> ?
<promis> da
<Shtewex> ok
<Shtewex> imam 2
<Shtewex> :D
<Shtewex> preko kog programa da narezujem?
<alibaba> jer znaš kao da particionišeš
<Shtewex> alibaba: si znao to sa 14 god? :D
<Shtewex> tj sad cu 15
<Shtewex> :P
<alibaba> svaka čast
<Shtewex> Go-Run: de si erepublikanac? :D
<Atlantic777> Shtewex: moze to i sa manje, meni je prva instalacija fedore prosla sa 11 god. :D
<Shtewex> Atlantic777: ukenjalo te :D
<Atlantic777> jeste da sam prvo unistio hdd
<Atlantic777> ali sam posle uspeo da formatiram
<Atlantic777> mucio sam se pola godine
<alibaba> kako uništio
<Atlantic777> izbrisao partition table
<Atlantic777> :P
<Atlantic777> ali dobro... tada jos nisam imao nekih vaznih podataka
<Atlantic777> nesto malo muzike i to je to
<Atlantic777> hdd 30 GB Maxtor :D
<Shtewex> idi begaj :D
<Shtewex> mnogo bre
<Shtewex> xD
<alibaba> pretpostavljam da je tada 30gb bilo mnogo više nego sada
<Shtewex> pa da
<Shtewex> :D
<Atlantic777> cuvam jos uvek te diskove :P Fedora Core 4 neki tamo release client, izlazilo u Mikro
<Atlantic777> Pa da, komp je kupljen 2002, 28. decembra u 11 sati. :D
<Atlantic777> bio sam kod babe
<alibaba> to bio novogodišnji poklon
<Atlantic777> i moji me zovu, kao dosao neki covek, kaze da sam mu razbio prozor
<Atlantic777> ne, poklon za 10. rodjendan
<Atlantic777> i ja se skenjao, sta sad...
<alibaba> iha
<Atlantic777> i odem, kad ono monitor vec na stolu, kaci kuciste :D
<Atlantic777> to mi je najznacajniji dogadjaj u zivotu
<alibaba> ja sam te 2002 došao iz vojske sav razopačen
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> sto razopacen?
<alibaba> izgubljen....kako god
<Atlantic777> aham
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Pa koliko si dugo bio?
<alibaba> to je neki izraz
<alibaba> 12
<Atlantic777> Shtewex, dokle si stigao?
<alibaba> Sa samog vrha države u CrnuGoru
<Shtewex> 13%
<Atlantic777> Aham, instalira, ok. :)
<Shtewex> Atlantic777:
<Shtewex> ne
<Shtewex> skida se
<alibaba> skida
<Shtewex> :P
<Atlantic777> A lol, tek download... ok
<Shtewex> pa nisam 1. put izgleda lepo skinuo (nzm kako, a sa njihovog sajta sam skidao :S )
<alibaba> mislim da je torrent sigurniji
<Shtewex> nadam se da cu do veceras uspeti da instaliram :D
<alibaba> brzo to ide
<Atlantic777> i ja sam uvek za torrent, ali ajd, ok...
<Shtewex> jel postoji neka igrica malo zahtevnija za ubuntu
<Shtewex> ?
<Atlantic777> UrT?
<Shtewex> da pikam kad instaliram, kad me smori net :D
<promis> Zahtevnija za Å¡ta? :P
<Atlantic777> urban terror
<Atlantic777> nexuiz
<Atlantic777> to su ti FPS
<alibaba> open arena
<alibaba> alien arena
<promis> Za mozak?
<Atlantic777> promis, znam za mozak jednu multiplatformsku... :D
<Shtewex> promis: ne, za komp, da ne bude chicken invaders nego kao GTA 4 :P
<alibaba> pa kernel
<alibaba> ;-)
<Atlantic777> Shtewex: e nesto kao GTA nemamo, ali obrati pažnju na wine..
<promis> aka kao gta4 brainless
<Shtewex> igra li neko erepublik od vas?
<Shtewex> Atlantic777: promis ok
<Atlantic777> Shtewex: e ja sam gledao erepublic, mada nisam imao vremana da se udubim, da vidim Å¡ta je to. :D
<Atlantic777> Shtewex: probaj notpron, web based je, ali najbolja igra koju sam ikada igrao. :D
<Atlantic777> Btw nije zahtevna ni po pitanju protoka niti grafički, ali svaka ima čast na idejama.
<Shtewex> Atlantic777: ova je na netu browser game ... ovaj notpron?
 * Atlantic777 brb, da se prebacim u tty pa da se dalje igram sa Xom...
<Shtewex> ima da mi iskoci neko strasilo
<Atlantic777> Shtewex: ne, nema strašila. Garantujem...
<Shtewex> onaj vristavac
<Atlantic777> Da, na netu je.
<Shtewex> kad se udubima
<Shtewex> :D
<Atlantic777> Pa nije. Sasvim ozbiljna igra.
 * Atlantic777 brb
<Shtewex> 26% download ide solidno :D
<Shtewex> imate na 1. doktor dulitl
<Shtewex> da ubijem vreme dok mi se ne skine :D
<Atlantic777> jos da imam tv...
<Atlantic777> :D
<Shtewex> Atlantic777: wtf :D
<Shtewex> kako?
<Shtewex> ;D
<Atlantic777> Pa koji ce mi? Ne gledam filmove, u vestima lazu, grand/pink/gold i ostalo ne podnosim.
<Atlantic777> A kablovsku nemam. :(
<Shtewex> hahahaha xDDD
<Atlantic777> Niti total i to...
<Atlantic777> Kad me nesto zanima, skinem lepo sebi i odgledam kada hocu i mogu, bez reklama.
<Shtewex> xDDD
<Shtewex> oke
<Atlantic666> E tako... sa možemo da pričamo. :D
<Shtewex> ko je sad ovo
<Shtewex> :D
<Atlantic666> Pa ja. :D
<Atlantic666> Samo dva klijenta, jedan u X, drugi u tty.
<Atlantic666> Njakam nešto dwm, pa će ovaj nick nestajati s vremena na vreme.
<Shtewex> ok
<alibaba> ;-)
<Shtewex> 49% :D
<Shtewex> 40% *
<Atlantic666> Shtewex: da li možeš da otvoriš ovu adresu? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dwm
<Atlantic666> ili je pao sajt ili je moj dns zakucan :/
<Shtewex> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to en.gentoo-wiki.com
<Shtewex> isto je i kod mene :P
<Atlantic666> ok, onda nije do mene
<Atlantic666> hvala :)
<Shtewex> np
<Shtewex> promis: jos 30 min
<promis> ako
<Shtewex> jos 13
<Shtewex> :D
<Shtewex> promis: e
<Shtewex> gotovo je :D
<Shtewex> ajde sad postepeno lepo da odradim
<Shtewex> :)
<Shtewex> promis: jel si tu?
<Shtewex> Beretta021 - Atlantic777 moze neko od vas da mi pomogne?
<Atlantic777> Shtewex: sta ste hteli da odradite? Da proverite iso?
<Shtewex> Atlantic777: skinuo sam onaj sto mi je promis dao link sa proverenim iso-om
<Shtewex> i sad mi on treba da odradim instalaciju
<Shtewex> al njega nema izgleda
<Atlantic777> pa cek, jesi li ti proverio svoj iso? md5?
<Shtewex> jesam
<Shtewex> i nije dobar
<Shtewex> pa mi je promis dao da skinem novi sa dobrim isom
<Shtewex> i sad treba da narezem i instaliram
<Shtewex> ...
<Shtewex> al necu nista da radim da ne zeznem :P
<Shtewex> pa mi treba pomoc kako postepeno da radim
<Atlantic777> uff vidi, iso ti je otisak diska, to znas. E sad, moze se dogoditi da se pri preuzimanju nesto zezne, jednostavno se par kilobajta pogresno skine, udario grom u Nigerijski server pa se slucajno poremetilo u toj sekundi.
<Atlantic777> Zato postoje checksum algoritmi, recimo md5 u ovom slucaju, tako da ti propustis iso kroz taj md5 program, i dobijes nesto, neku sifru.
<Atlantic777> Ako se ta sifra poklapa sa sifrom na sajtu, najverovatnije je cd dobro skinut.
<Atlantic777> Ako sifra nije, ista, u Nigeriji grmi. :D
<Shtewex> ista je
<Shtewex> zanci dobro je tamo :D
<Shtewex> sta sad
<Shtewex> kako da narezem na cd
<Shtewex> jel mi treba neko prog
<Shtewex> specijalno
<Shtewex> ili
<Atlantic777> Koji OS sada imas?
<Atlantic777> Na windowsu si?
<Shtewex> 7
<Shtewex> da
<Shtewex> win 7
<Atlantic777> I cime rezes diskove?
<Atlantic777> Neki nero ili sta vec imas?
<Atlantic777> Roxio easy cd creator je nekada bio popularan. :P
<Atlantic777> Ako nemas ni jedan program, onda instaliraj cdburnerxp (nema nikakve veze sa win xp, slobodno instaliraj)
<Shtewex> evo reze se pomocu nekog win 7 obicnog programa
<Shtewex> sad ce jos malo
<Shtewex> Atlantic777: sta onda treba da uradim?
<Atlantic777> nadam se da si dobro narezao
<Atlantic777> posle toga samo bootujes sa diska
<Shtewex> valjda jesam sta sad
<Shtewex> i onda
<Shtewex> ?
<Atlantic777> mozes da opet testiras disk
<Shtewex> testiram prvo
<Shtewex> pa onda instaliram
<Atlantic777> pa da :D
<Shtewex> ili da probam?
<Atlantic777> pa posle testiranja instaliraj :)
<Shtewex> ok
<Shtewex> promis: pozz :D
<promis> uspeli?
<Shtewex> sve :D
<Shtewex> samo..
<Shtewex> ne pita me da li hocu windows 7 ili ubuntu?
<Shtewex> nisam valjda obrisao win 7 xD
<promis> ko zna
<promis> možda i jesi
<Shtewex> ne govori to :D
<promis> pa sobzirom na sve
<promis> i znanje koje si pokazao
<Shtewex> :P
<promis> nije ne moguće
<promis> proveri
<promis> da li je tako
<Shtewex> kako?
<promis> otvori Diskutility
<promis> pa vidi da li ima particija
<Shtewex> slicica je kao siva kutija?
<Shtewex> tj hdd
<promis> bem liga
<promis> treba da ima natpis
<promis> nije bitna ikona
<Shtewex> evo sad cu da ti napisem sve naslove
<Shtewex> PATA Host Adapter
<Shtewex> PATA Host Adapter ...opet
<Shtewex> CD/DVD Drive
<promis> klikni na hard disk
<Shtewex> kliknuo
<promis> o jel ima Å¡ema
<Shtewex> nzm stvarno na sta mislis...
<promis> particija?
<Shtewex> oces da ti dam screenshot
<Shtewex> ?
<promis> desno
<promis> treba da imaš šemu diska
<promis> kako je podeljen
<Shtewex> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8148/screenshotcs.png
<Shtewex> evo, vidi
<promis> mašala
<promis> Å¡to bi rekli u nekim krajevima
<Shtewex> obrisao :D
<Shtewex> ?
<promis> itekakko
<Shtewex> znam
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> onako domaćinksi
<Shtewex> aauuu
<Shtewex> najebo sam :D
<promis> sad ti je ubuntu na 500GB
<promis> pristojno
<Shtewex> lol
<Shtewex> a namestio sam na 300
<promis> i ja bi da imam
<Shtewex> kad se instaliralo
<Shtewex> pitao me je
<promis> ti si sinko odabrao: use entire disk
<promis> i to si dobio
<promis> čak se i za swap baškariš 6.5GB
<Shtewex> idi u picku materinuu!! -.-
<Shtewex> ne ti...
<Shtewex> nego ja i komp
<Shtewex> i sve
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> Pa kad brzaš
<promis> ne čitaš
<promis> ajde windoza ko je šiša
<promis> nego je Å¡teta ako si imao neke podatke
<Shtewex> pa to
<Shtewex> imao sam preko 50 filmova :D
<Shtewex> xD
<Shtewex> al boli me za too
<Shtewex> nego samo zbog slika
<promis> eh, to je ništa
<Shtewex> drzao sam sa moram
<Shtewex> mora*
<Shtewex> i rodjendana*
<Shtewex> zadnjih 5 godina
<Shtewex> :D
<promis> bekap, si čuo nekad?
<Shtewex> al mislim da imam na lap topu to pa cu prebaciti :D
<Shtewex> cuo sam
<Shtewex> radio sam bekup pre 1-2 meseca
<Shtewex> od tada nisam nista bitno stavljao :P
<Shtewex> valjda cu moci nekako da nadjem to ako nemam na lap topu
<promis> i ja sam tako, jednom, izgubio 25GB
<promis> dešava se...
<Shtewex> jbg
<promis> još jedna windoza manje ;)
<Shtewex> hahahaha
<Shtewex> xD
<Shtewex> promis: nije nikakav problem imam sve slike na lap topu, tako da me boli uvo za win 7 :D
<Shtewex> al sad nmg da igram lol :D
<Shtewex> promis: sad kad mi se zavrsi update da mi objasnis neke stvari ako moze :D
<Shtewex> i neki saver
<Shtewex> savet*
<Go-Run|afk> Shtewex: mislim da mozes lol preko wine da igras
<Go-Run|afk> citao sam negde na njihovom sajtu da radi preko wine
<promis> Shtewex: hožeš i veš da ti operem
<promis> ;-)
<Shtewex> Go-Run|afk: kako i preko cega...objasnices mi to posle MOLIM TE ..nmg da zivim bez lol-a :D
<Go-Run|afk> ne znam ja ga igram sa sestrinog kompa ima win 7 :D
<Go-Run|afk> ali ono mogu da ti objasnim za wine :D
<Go-Run|afk> kako da instaliras
<Shtewex> pa to
<Shtewex> :)
<Shtewex> sta je inace wine i za sta se koristi?
<Shtewex> za igranje win igrica na linuxu?
<alibaba> da, ali nećeš moći sve, samo neke.Jesi istalirao Ubuntu
<Shtewex> alibaba: jesam sad mi update manager skina 1000 nekih stvari :D
<Shtewex> sad ce da zavrsi za 20ak minuta
<Shtewex> Go-Run|afk: kako s ovim wine-om ? :)
<Go-Run|afk> pa instaliras wine mislim da ga imas u synaptic
<Go-Run|afk> i onda nadjes .exe instalacio fajl i instaliras ga tako sto ides desni klik pa open aplication with wine
<Go-Run|afk> pogledaj na lol forumu ima sigurno neko upustvo sta ti sve treba
<Shtewex> ok
<Shtewex> postoje 2 wine-a, jedan obican i jedan pored koga pise beta
<Shtewex> koji da skinem?
<Go-Run|afk> nisam nikada instalirao neku igru preko njega
<Go-Run|afk> uf mislim da je taj beta bolji
<Go-Run|afk> nisam siguran
<Shtewex> ok
<Shtewex> kako da namestim srpsku tastaturu
<Shtewex> i kako se to menja
<promis> system>preferences>keyboard
<promis> layouts
<promis> pročitaj ovo, trebaće ti http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<promis> pa ako nešto nije jasno pitaj
<Shtewex> koji je najbolji irc chat klijent?
<Shtewex> treba mi zbog erepa
<Shtewex> :D
<Shtewex> xchat, kvirc...
<Go-Run|afk> hehe
<Shtewex> koji :D
<Go-Run|afk> pa kvirc je popularan u erep drustvu :D
<Go-Run|afk> imas dosta upustava za njega po novinama
<Shtewex> znam
<Shtewex> izdalo je ministarstvo obrazovanja
<Shtewex> :D
<Go-Run|afk> ok je, koristio sam ga neko vreme
<Shtewex> sta sad koristis?
<Shtewex> Go-Run|afk: jel igras lol?
<Shtewex> :D
<Go-Run|afk> igram na eu serveru
<Go-Run|afk> koristim weechat
<Go-Run|afk> on ti je preko terminala
<Shtewex> ok
<Shtewex> Go-Run|afk: jel si instalirao lol na ubuntu? jel komplikovano...
<Go-Run|afk> nisam
<Go-Run|afk> ne igram igrice na linuxu :D
<WriqZen> Go-Run|afk: sad sam stavio erep nick xD
<Go-Run|afk> :D
<Go-Run|afk> aa vidjao sam te na nekom chatu
<WriqZen> :D
<WriqZen> sad treba da se iscimam da skinem chromium i kvirc
<WriqZen> :P
<WriqZen> sta je GNOME?
<WriqZen> za sta to sluzi
<Go-Run|afk> desktop okruzenje
<promis> !gnome
<lubotu3> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<promis> !desktop
<lubotu3> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<promis> !GUI
<lubotu3> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<WriqZen> dosta bre :D
<promis> sve piše sine
<WriqZen> xD
<promis> ako je nešto dokumentovano to je linux sistem
<promis> za sve imaš opis
<promis> putstvo
<WriqZen> uputstvo*
<WriqZen> xP
<promis> Ja
<promis> Pročitaj ubuntu manual
<promis> biče ti sve mnogo jasnije
<TildaTurn> o/
<Beretta021> o/
<Le0ne> jel moze da se makne strelica sa appleta za main menu?
<promis> Mislim da može, vidjao sam da neke teme to nemaju
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-13
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Githz nadograđuje forum!!! | Kom opanci a kom ribok patike | himna nadogradnje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqLYjRn--GI
<Githzerai> Ima li živih?
<promis> onako
<Beretta021> yo
<Githzerai> Jel krizirate? :)
<Beretta021> promis jel uspeo onaj nesrecnik juce da instalira?
<promis> Githz, onako
<Githzerai> Beretta021: jel bolji zvuk?
<Beretta021> cek da vidim
<Githzerai> za jedno 5-6 sati će da bidne gotovo....
<promis> Beretta021, jeste. Instalirao gao je svaka mu ;ast
<promis> instalirao ga je onako doma'inski
<promis> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8148/screenshotcs.png
<promis> vidi se na slici
<Githzerai> mašala
<Beretta021> Githz jeste bolje sad :D
<Beretta021> promis hahaha bogme jeste
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> Uspeo je da iskulira
<promis> kad sam mu rekao Å¡ta je uradio
<promis> imao je bekap
<Githzerai> što volim kad šaljem pogrešan fajl....
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> Imao je loše skinut ISO, pa sam mu dao torent da skine
<Githzerai> Ništa bez torrenta.....
<Beretta021> Githz koristis li redshift?
<promis> izašao je humble indie bundle 2
<Githzerai> Beretta021: šta mu to dođe?
<Beretta021> ono za osvetljenje ekrana
<Beretta021> sto ti kao sredi boje u odnosu na doba dana
<Githzerai> ondak ne :)
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> ju koja maglurina napolju
<Beretta021> ka u gospodaru prstenova
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> kod mene jok, piči sunce ništa ne vidim ekran
<Beretta021> a odakle s ti promis?
<Beretta021> dobro jutro dungodung
<Beretta021> :)
<dungodung> ohai
<dungodung> guten morgen, alles
<dungodung> :D
<Beretta021> jel se sad ustaje? :D
<Githzerai> ene, ovaj je zapravo živ!!!
<Beretta021> hahaha
<dungodung> sto da ne? kad si ti ustao, Mario?
<Beretta021> bome u 7:40
<Beretta021> :)
<dungodung> auu
<dungodung> skola?
<Beretta021> jok
<promis> Sunce je u Mjdanpeku
<Beretta021> nisam mogao vise da spavam
<Anpu> poz
<Githzerai> z
<Beretta021> z
<Beretta021> poremetio sam spavanje totales
<dungodung> svasta
<Beretta021> pa sad tako
<dungodung> nikad se nisam spontano probudio tako rano
<Beretta021> ustajem sa petlovima
<dungodung> i sad me je dupli budilnik probudio
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> spavao sam na silu pa sam se verovatno zato tako rano probudio
<Githzerai> a ja što radih noćnu pa me sad zavitlavaš?
<Beretta021> :P
<Anpu> Githzerai: sta mislis da umesto spisak clanova bude samo "clanovi" / "members"? nesto mi se ne dopada ispis u dva reda
<Anpu> i sorry za sinoc, sad tek videh da ti nisam poslao i resized verziju...
<Githzerai> Može
<Githzerai> btw, radim upravo nadogradnju foruma....
<Githzerai> testiraj na 1.6.1
<Githzerai> dadoh li ja tebi temu?
<Anpu> ne
<Anpu> samo aadementum
<Githzerai> pa što ne vičeš? :)
<Githzerai> evo šaljem čim završim
<Anpu> pa rek'o imam pristup na forumu vec da se igram sa istom :p
<Githzerai> ne pitaj, morao sam 5-6 priključaka da prepravim da bi radili sa novom verzijom....
<Anpu> :(
<Anpu> i mene slicno ceka sa smf 2...
<Githzerai> ma samo kad sam uspeo.....
<Anpu> jesi se izborio sa smajlijima?
<Githzerai> zameniću ih u toku dana
<Githzerai> biće isti za sve teme, al će bar da rade....
<Githzerai> inače, to reših još noćas, tj. proradiše noćas
<Anpu> \o/
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> jel ste gledali parodiju na Ultimate Survival?
<Githzerai> jok?
<Beretta021> cek
<Beretta021> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29hINr37F4M
<Beretta021> odlican je
<Beretta021> :D
<Githzerai> aj videću kasnije, čim završim sa guglovim seljom
<Beretta021> :)
<Githzerai> ko je tu?
<Anpu> o/
<Githzerai> aj da brzinski testiraš forum, pre svega default temu...
<Anpu> o>
<Anpu> samo da promenim u def
<Anpu> na prvi pogled sve je ok
<Anpu> i smajliji takodje :p
<Beretta021> hm na kde temi
<Beretta021> su smajliji losi
<Beretta021> beli okviri
<Githzerai> ZNAAAAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
<Beretta021> :D
<Anpu> :D
<Anpu> Githzerai: rules
<Anpu> nije ucitao
<Anpu> na defaut temi
<Anpu> ne ucitava tacnije
<Anpu> bela strana
<Anpu> tacnije, ta strana uopste nema ni html, tako da je verovatno neka greska u sintaksi u php pri printu
<Anpu> html koda
<Githzerai> znam, nisam još ubacio pravilnik
<Githzerai> to je plugin
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/misc.php?page=contact
<Githzerai> sam objawsnio, al se prvo odjavi.... ;)
<Githzerai> fali li još šta?
<Anpu> poslao sam mejl odjavljen
<Anpu> sad cu glednem; samo default testiram?
<Anpu> ah da
<Githzerai> može i Adamentium
<Anpu> vidis, poruka za neregistrovane
<Githzerai> dupla
<Anpu> na pocetnoj strani
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> ko ono za zahvalnice
<Githzerai> saj će uklonim
<Githzerai> dvaput u Å¡ablonu
<Githzerai> al jesam rešio spam za ovaj kontakt, pa treba me pozlatiti....
<Anpu> :P dodao captcha ili?
<Githzerai> kapča
<Githzerai> bilo je bez
<Anpu> ugh to i ja trebam da uradim, nego smf 2 donosi to kao default pa se neckam :p
<Githzerai> i rekapča za registrovanje....
<Anpu> ok default tema izgleda sve ok
<Anpu> prelazim na aada
<Githzerai> Idemo dalje: Aadamentium?
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> ne vidim hvala dugmad
<Githzerai> ok, dalje?
<Anpu> dakle vidim: e-posta, citiraj, poruka, pronadji, prijavi
<Githzerai> da, ubcio je samo u default Å¡ablon
<Anpu> ostalo na prvi pogled izgleda ok
<Githzerai> sjajno, znači samo to
<Githzerai> extra
<Githzerai> KDE tema, da ne pitam?
<Anpu> e nju cu detaljno, kao pravi darKlord ;P
<Anpu> hvala dugme
<Anpu> postoji samo u prvom postu
<Githzerai> jopet
<Anpu> i nigde vise
<Githzerai> nema rešeno-nerešeno
<Anpu> tacno
<Anpu> cekaju dugmice mozda :p
<Anpu> imas neko v/
<Anpu> u hardver
<Anpu>  / je od kategorije
<Anpu> ali ne znam odakle se v provuklo (crno je)
<Githzerai> će da vidim
<Anpu> primer http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Thread-Pitanje-za-zvucnike
<Anpu> znaci gore iznad poruke gde pise gde si trenutno
<Anpu> (pre naslova poruke0
<Anpu> )*
<Githzerai> ne vidim ga, daj Å¡ot
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?3i/3o/10k7KTdt/snapshot29.jpg
<Anpu> dakle, u kategorijama je na kraju "/"
<Anpu> ovde se potkralo i neko "v"
<Githzerai> kod mene je svuda / na kraju
<Anpu> sad sam ctrl+f5 i ostalo
<Anpu> ff
<Githzerai> kako je u drugim temama?
<Anpu> aada:
<Anpu> Ubuntu-RS forumi / Aktuelno izdanje — Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat / Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat — Hardver v
<Anpu> 1 2 Sledeće »
<Anpu> / SD kartice
<Anpu> bleh
<Anpu> da, isto ima v
<Anpu> kada kliknes na v (posto je link), otvori ti 1, 2, sledece
<Githzerai> možda je greška u samom forumu
<Anpu> za stranice
<Anpu> sto kad sad pogledam, stvarno nedostaje
<Anpu> nema nigde na strani za stranice kucica
<Anpu> nego je u tom v u naslovu (oO)
<Anpu> isti slucaj u bilo kojoj temi
<Anpu> e sad to je opet izolovan slucaj, samo je u temama hardvera
<Anpu> u ostalim kategorijama/temama radi
<Githzerai> ja sam slep
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3o/iE/1uP6QbFG/snimak12.png
<Githzerai> jednostavno ne vidim to
<Anpu> koji browser?
<Anpu> chromium?
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?3V/HD/1KPcPBml/snapshot30.jpg
<Githzerai> ff 4.0b10pre
<Anpu> ok
<Anpu> ff 3.6.13 ovde
<Beretta021> a jel ste razmisljali da ocistite cache
<Beretta021> :P
<Githzerai> a u drugoj temi?
<Githzerai> Beretta021: to prvo :)
<Beretta021> :D
<Anpu> da ociscen je cache
<Anpu> i tako vidim stanje
<Anpu> dakle imas atm dva buga, ovaj misteriozni pager u naslovu sa ff 3.6 i hvala dugme koje se samo u prvom postu pojavljuje
<Githzerai> kako ti se sviđa novi editor u kde temi :P
<Anpu> Githzerai: ok sad radi
<Anpu> editor? cek da vidim
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1P/jj/1Ji02G8/snimak13.png
<Githzerai> uređivač poruke
<Anpu> da da
<Anpu> da ok je editor
<Anpu> bitno je da se vidi sta pises
<Githzerai> najbolje boje koje sam uspeo da izvučem
<Githzerai> ali ono mi nije jasno.,...
<Githzerai> rešiću posle.....
<Anpu> koje?
<Githzerai> pogledaću u IE
<Anpu> sa "v"?
<Githzerai> Ono Å¡to ti Å¡eta 123
<Githzerai> to
<Anpu> ma ok je
<Anpu> nesto si uradio
<Anpu> i vratilo se
<Anpu> :D
<Githzerai> nisam ništa:)
<Githzerai> samo se čudio :D
<Githzerai> miracle
<Anpu> uh
<Anpu> ne, lazem
<Anpu> tu je jos
<Anpu> :S
<Githzerai> pa dogovori se :P
<Anpu> ima jedan problem sa tim
<Anpu> osim tog problema pozicije
<Anpu> dakle, ako kilknes na v pa na stranu 2
<Anpu> vrati te na kategoriju
<Anpu> a ne otvori stranu 2
<Anpu> tacnije otvori stranu 2
<Anpu> ali kategorije
<Anpu>  a ne teme
<Anpu> hm ajde ipak da se ja dogovorim prvo sa sbom :D
<Anpu> o*
<Anpu> aha ovde je problem:
<Anpu> Githzerai: svaka kategorija iznad listi tema ima navigaciju 1, 2,...
<Anpu> i to je ok
<Githzerai> verovatno je po prelasku na novu verziju negde šablon promenjen, videću to posle.....
<Anpu> ali ako udjes u neku temu te kategorije
<Anpu> navigacija kategorije pobegne u v
<Anpu> a navigacija teme radi ok
<Githzerai> da me jebeš i dalje ne vidim... :)
<alibaba> no, nije lepo :-)
<Anpu> sad cu restartujem muceni ff
<Githzerai> probaj drugi pregledač, majke ti.... čisto da utvrdimo ko je (koliko sam) lud
<Anpu> ok samo da nadjem sifru
<Anpu> hm da i rekonq slicno kaze
<Anpu> sad ce ss
<Anpu> Githzerai: http://www.dodaj.rs/?1g/13A/2SdcdUVY/snapshot31.jpg
<Anpu> by Rekonq 0.6.1
<Anpu> tu gde stoji znak da je puklo, u ff stoji crno v
<Githzerai> klikni i vidi koja to slika nedostaje?
<Anpu> i to je u stvari navigator za kategoriju
<Anpu> arrow_down.gif
<Anpu> images/slimglow/
<Anpu> tacnije images /slimglow
<Anpu> ima razmak
<Githzerai> ok, sad ću vidim
<Githzerai> probaj sad
<Githzerai> sad ga vidim, u pm
<Anpu> da sad je strelica tu
<Anpu> jel ovo nesto novo? ne secam se dasam video navigaciju gore
<Anpu> da sam*
<Githzerai> jeste
<Githzerai> ima još par fora
<Anpu> ok onda radi, samo da vidim druge teme
<Githzerai> idi u <kp
<Anpu> btw (al vec znas)
<Anpu> strelica ima malo bele boje
<Anpu> ^
<Githzerai> znam, kopirao sam je iz default mybb teme :)
<Anpu> nedostaje ti strelica u drugim temama
<Githzerai> znam, evo kopiram
<Anpu> nego
<Anpu> zahvalnice
<Anpu> aad tema
<Githzerai> polako
<Anpu> znas da ispod poruke se pojavljuje dvaput
<Anpu> e sad po defaultu su "rasirene"
<Githzerai> nisam spavao skoro 30 sati
<Anpu> tl;dr ne mogu obe da se skupe; predlog: ukloniti obe
<Anpu> hm 30 sati u je
<Githzerai> radio noćnu
<Anpu> :(
<Githzerai> nego jesu sad strelice tu?
<Anpu> pa kud se navata da se mlatis forumom posle nocne >.<
<Anpu> sec
<Anpu> da
<Githzerai> jedino tad sam dovoljno lud da to radim... ;)
<Githzerai> Anpu: očeš da te uvalim u admine?
<Anpu> zbog?
<Githzerai> Pa ti si jedini pored mene i Prvula voljan da radiš na forumu....
<Githzerai> reko da te izrabimo :)
<Anpu> haha ok onda moze
<Anpu> a ko radi na sajtu?
<Githzerai> Kako ko :)
<Githzerai> Sve na mene....
<Anpu> sajt je drupal ili?
<Githzerai> drupal sa ubuntu-drupal-theme
<Githzerai> njemu uglavnom nedostaje sadržaj, koncept je dobar....
<Anpu> imao sam neke ideje vezano za to, no jedno po jedno, sto ti rece..
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> ma da se ja pitam, sve bi ja to poplaveo i lupio belo k :p
<Githzerai> ajd proslediću amandman Upravi na usvajanje da te promovišemo u admina....
<Anpu> vidis da ovi gnomovci ne mogu da se odluce oce l unity, gnome ili nnesto trece
<Anpu> :p
<Githzerai> taman tako: dok se oni smisle proše voz
<Githzerai> btw,  90% administracije je na  KDE
<panta> pozdrav. radi li kod vas pregled i slanje poruke na forumu?
<Anpu> dakle predlog ce mi imati vecinu u skupstini
<panta> whiletyping.lang.php does not exist
<Anpu> hm ja sad poslah i pogledah svoje privatne poruke
<Anpu> koja tema panta?
<panta> Pomoc oko programa Adobe Flash CS
<panta> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Thread-Pomoc-oko-programa-Adobe-Flash-CS
<Anpu> da u pravu si
<Anpu> Githzerai: reply dugme failovalo
<Githzerai> loš plugin, gasim ga....
<Githzerai> sad?
<Anpu> radi
<Anpu> panta?
<panta> radi
<Githzerai> taj priključak bi trebao da osvežava poruke dok čukaš odgovor u temi, ali mu fali prevod pa zato zeza
<Githzerai> još jedno na listu....
<Githzerai> odoh spavam dok nisam sve s**bo
<Githzerai> pišite na papir ili bolje launchpad
<Githzerai> ln -s
<Anpu> aj noc o/
<Atlantic777> o/
<alibaba> što zaključaste onu temu :-)
<alibaba> pozz
<alibaba> onu nema pozadine
<alibaba> Å¡ta nisu mu hdd bilo montirani
<Anpu> poz
<Beretta021> yo
<TildaTurn> o/
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<prvul> poz
<Milos_SD> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1110302996.png
<Milos_SD> zamisli da su ovo Mb/s
<Milos_SD> :D
<prvul> a nisu?
<Milos_SD> KB/s
<Milos_SD> :)
<prvul> na slici piše Mb/s
<Milos_SD> koliko?
<prvul> 4.12
<Milos_SD> aha.... izgleda ima veze sa podesavanjima na sajtu :D
<Milos_SD> ja sam podesio da prikazuje u KB/s
<Milos_SD> a tebi je Mb/s
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> treba da bude 515.3 i 62.9
<Milos_SD> :)
<prvul> ja reko da će telekom ovima sa 1 povećati na 4
<prvul> ali ćorak
<prvul> samo na 1,5 povećavaju
<prvul> i smanjuju pretplatu malo
<Milos_SD> da
<Milos_SD> ali sa 2 povecavaju na 4
<prvul> da
<Milos_SD> i ne smanjuju pretplatu za prvi paket
<Milos_SD> povecavaju za oko 100 din
<Milos_SD> :)
<prvul> ali ovi koji su uzelu pre ng dobili 4 po ceni 1, a ugovor na 1 god potpisali
<prvul> no valjda će biti i dalje promocija
<prvul> povećavaju
<prvul> ček da vidim
<Milos_SD> pa da, i kada im istekne ugovor, ako ne promene brzinu, onda ce 4Mbps/512Kbps da placaju oko 2150 din
<Milos_SD> jer ce toliko da kosta taj paket
<prvul> nisam siguran
<prvul> moraću da pogledam ugovor kod komšije
<prvul> on uzeo
<prvul> meni sad u februaru ističe
<Milos_SD> ako imas uslov za neki kablovski internet, toplo ti preporucujem da predjes kod njih
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> ogromna razlika
<Milos_SD> upload ne gusi download
<Milos_SD> oba rade na maximum
<Milos_SD> i jos mozes da surfujes, i skoro i da ne primetis da je veza zauzeta
<prvul> od toga za mene nema ništa
<prvul> ladno povećali cenu klik 1
<prvul> koji moroni
<prvul> a za klik 4 smanjili
<prvul> jbt
<Milos_SD> da
<Milos_SD> rekoh ti ja
<Milos_SD> :)
<prvul> pa ja video da smanjili za klik 4
<prvul> i rezmisljam, verovatno i za klik 1 smanjili
<Milos_SD> nisi smanjili... samo je su povecali brzinu za click 2
<Milos_SD> i ukinuli click 4
<Milos_SD> :)
<prvul> bogami, razmisliću šta i kako posle februara
<prvul> ali izgleda da su i dalje najjeftiniji adsl
<prvul> jedino da uzmem preko sbba adsl
<prvul> pošto imam totaltv pa daju malo niže cene
<Milos_SD> SBB ima kablovski internet :)
<prvul> da
<prvul> ali nema kablovske u mom selu
<Milos_SD> ali ako nemas kablovsku, onda ne mozes
<Milos_SD> inace
<prvul> u stvari nema kablovske čak ni u Zaječaru!?!
<Milos_SD> Srecna Srpska Nova Godina :)
<prvul> Srećna Netačna nova godina!
<Milos_SD> lol
<prvul> bš sad malo čitao
<prvul> znači kakvi smo mi srbi
<prvul> predložili Milankovićev kalendar, inače jedan od najtačnijih, usvojili ga svi
<prvul> i svi ga koriste
<prvul> amo mi ne
<prvul> znači tako tipično za srbe
<Milos_SD> huh?
<prvul> još malo ša će 100 godina od onda da bude
<prvul> baci pogleda na wikipediji za julijanski kalendar
<prvul> pa ćeš naći i link ka članku za milankovićev
<Milos_SD> pa, nemamo samo mi to
<prvul> vredno opšte kulture
<Milos_SD> svi pravoslavci imaju taj kalendar
<prvul> Da
<Milos_SD> i slave Bozic i Novu Godinu po tom kalendaru
<prvul> a mi Srbi smo ga predložili
<Milos_SD> samo sto mi slavimo i onu drugu Novu Godinu
<prvul> i crkva odlikovala Milankovića za to
<Milos_SD> e to ne znam
<prvul> a onda "zaboravila" da i ona sama prihvati taj kalendar
<prvul> mislim Å¡kk?!?
<Milos_SD> koliko sam ja cuo, ovaj kalendar su koristili svi Hriscani, sve do negde u srednjem veku
<prvul> da
<Milos_SD> kada su katolici izmislili onaj drugi
<prvul> zato što tad nisu znali da u stvari on mnogo nije tačan
<prvul> pre bih rekao unapredili
<prvul> pošto je bio tačniji, ali ipak nije tačniji od milankovićevog
<Anpu> Srecna nova godina i noc!
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-14
<stefan___> pozz
<stefan___> SRECNA SRPSKA NOVA GODINA ! ! !
<stefke> e
<stefke> ima li koga :D
<prvul> ima
<stefke> sta se radi?
<stefke> jel mozete pomagati, niste pijani?
<stefke> :D
<prvul> pijan nisam
<prvul> za pomoć zavisi od pitanja
<prvul> ali pokušaću
<stefke> znas li instalirati igricu za windows preko wine-a na ubuntu
<stefke> ?
<stefke> :)
<prvul> iskreno
<prvul> ako hoćeš pun doživljaj
<prvul> instaliraj je u windowsu
<prvul> radiće u pod wine, neke
<stefke> prvul: nemam win na cd-u :P
<prvul> ali kažem, osmišljena je za win, i većina  njih tamo najbolje i radi
<stefke> kako da nabavim win xp ?
<stefke> :D
<stefke> jer imam samo ubuntu na kompu
<stefke> :P
<prvul> imas više informacija na misrosoft.rs, valjda
<prvul> druga opcija je wine
<prvul> ili neki dodatni alati koji omogućavaju lakše instaliranje, ali svi u pozadini koriste wine
<prvul> svakako, treba početi od winehq sajta
<prvul> i njihove baze
<stefke> prvul: znas li kako da instaliram league of legends na wine-u ?
<stefke> :)
<prvul> gde možeš videti koliko koja igrica dobro radi pod wine
<prvul> samo sekund
<prvul> ovo je sajt sa bazom
<prvul> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<prvul> inače, većina igrica se instalira isto, naravno ima i izuzetaka
<prvul> ali najčešće je to komanda
<prvul> wine setup_fajl_igrice.exe
<prvul> u nekim slučajevima ima dodatnih podešavanja nakon uspešne instalacije
<prvul> u nekim pa treba i pri samoj instalaciji, ili pre same instalacije podesiti neke stvari
<stefke> znas li za neki ovakav srpski ali za windows korisnike?
<stefke> :/
<prvul> konkretno za igru koju ti želiš da instaliraš ja ne znam ništa
<prvul> neki "ovakv srpski za windows korisnike" Å¡ta?
<prvul> irc kanal?
<stefke> pa isto kao sto postoji ovaj chat ali su ovde ubuntu korisnici koji mogu pomoci novim ubuntu korisnicima
<stefke> tako isto samo za windows korisnike
<prvul> ne znam
<prvul> možda #windows
<prvul> ali ne widim kako ti oni mogu pomoći billje od nas da instaliraš igru na ubuntu preko wine
<prvul> u svakom slučaju, jedan brzi search je otkrio ovo, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<stefke> prvul: pa mislio sam nekako da nabavim win xp, tj downloadujem pa da preko njega instaliram
<stefke> nzm kako drugavije
<stefke> drugacije*
<prvul> ako imaš instaliran wine, pokreni setup pomoću wine
<stefke> ok
<stefke> ja sam instalirao igricu
<prvul> desni klik na setup fajl igrice i imaš opciju da je pokrenes pomoću wine
<stefke> ali imam problem oko pokretanja
<stefke> cekaj stani :D
<stefke> ja sam instalirao igricu
<stefke> ali imam problem oko pokretanja
<stefke> kada je pokrenem iz wine menija
<prvul> ajde da pretpostavim da igrica nije krekovana
<stefke> kada je pokrenem iz wine menija
<stefke> izbaci mi neki error
<stefke> oces screenshot
<stefke> errora?
<prvul> ajd
<stefke> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2364/screenshotid.png
<stefke> izvoli
<prvul> uf, naš omiljeni imidžšek
<stefke> :D
<prvul> kao što možeš da pretpostaviš, ovo mi maltene ničemu ne služi
<prvul> tj ja ne mogu iz ovoga da vdim, čak ni da naslutim u čemu je problem
<prvul> pokreni igricu iz konzole
<prvul> i onda tekst koji ispiše u konzoli okači na paste bin
<prvul> znači nešto tipa
<stefke> pocetnik sam sa ubuntuom (instalirao sam ga pre 2-3 dana)
<stefke> ako mi mozes pomoci kako da pokrenem iz konzole
<prvul> wine .wine/Drive_C/Program Files/Igrica/igrica.exe
<prvul> ajd ovako
<prvul> step by step
<prvul> otvori terminal
<stefke> otvorio
<prvul> alt*f2 pa ukucaš terminal
<prvul> ok
<prvul> sad ukucaj wine, pa razmak, pa .wine, pa stisni tab 2x
<prvul> izlistaće ti direktorijume koje imaš u .wine
<stefke> stefan@stefan-MS-7519:~$ wine .wine/d
<stefke> posle .winde kad sam kliknuo 2xtab
<stefke> izbacio je /d
<prvul> dodaj na do "rive" pa opet tab 2x
<prvul> na to
<stefke> da dopisem u produzetku rive samo?
<prvul> da
<stefke> posle ovog .wine/d
<stefke> ?
<prvul> da
<prvul> pa tab 2x
<stefke> stefan@stefan-MS-7519:~$ wine .wine/drive_c/ Program Files/ Riot Games/    users/         windows/        stefan@stefan-MS-7519:~$ wine .wine/drive_c/
<prvul> inače tab dopunjava moguće komande  i imena fajlova direktorijuma
<stefke> ok
<stefke> evo ovo pise
<stefke> kopirao sam
<prvul> pa gde je igrica
<prvul> navodi ka tom folderu
<stefke> ok
<stefke> sta sad
<stefke> :D
<prvul> ali obrati pažnju na velika i mala slova
<stefke> ok
<prvul> samo početak foldera pa tab
<stefke> sta sad?
<prvul>  i sam će dopuniti
<prvul> pa gde si sad
<stefke> sta da kucam sad
<prvul> treba da dodđeš do launchera igrice
<prvul> šta ti piše
<stefke> znam ja da dodjem do launcera
<stefke> imam ga u ovom folderu
<prvul> pa ok
<stefke> sto vidis na screenshotu
<prvul> pa ako ti na kraju pise imelaunchera.exe
<prvul> lupi enter
<stefke> cekaj nema ga tu
<stefke> izvini
<stefke> nzm sta pokusavas
<stefke> reci sta sad da radim
<stefke> ne kapiram
<stefke> :(
<stefke> glup sam :D
<stefke> xD
<prvul> nisi glup
<prvul> pokušavam da igricu pokreneš iz terminala
<stefke> jel imas skype pa da se raspricamo xD
<stefke> da ne cukamo xD
<prvul> pošto u terminalu možemo videti greške koje se ne vide u grafičkom okruženju
<stefke> ok
<stefke> ae da probamo jos jednom
<stefke> pokrenuo sam terminal
<prvul> ajd ovako da probamo
<stefke> i sta prvo kucam?
<prvul> idi na desktop ikonicu za igricu
<prvul> pa desni klik
<stefke> ok
<prvul> pa zadnja stavka
<prvul> i daj mi sta stoji pod location
<stefke>  /home/stefan/Desktop
<stefke> to je valjda onaj folder
<stefke> sto se vidi na screenshotu
<prvul> ne ne
<stefke> nzm
<prvul> joj
<stefke> dao sam ti iz location
<stefke> sta je pisalo
<stefke> oces screenshot xD
<prvul> daj screen
<stefke> ide
<stefke> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5769/screenshot1dw.png
<stefke> evo
<stefke> to izadje kad odem na propertise na ikonici na desktopu
<prvul> e ovo pod command
<prvul>  iskopiraj deo koji počinje sa wine
<prvul>  i pastu u terminal
<prvul> pa lupi enter
<stefke> env WINEPREFIX="/home/stefan/.wine" wine C:\\Riot\ Games\\League\ of\ Legends\\lol.launcher.exe
<stefke> ovo da pastujem u terminal?
<prvul>  wine C:\\Riot\ Games\\League\ of\ Legends\\lol.launcher.exe
<prvul> samo ovo
<prvul> i ubaci na pastebin.com sta ti ispiše u terminalo nakon toga
<stefke> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5172/screenshot2fps.png
<stefke> ovo izadje kad ono pastujem i lupim enter
<stefke> da idem yes ili no ?
<stefke> xD
<prvul> pa ček bre
<prvul> ti imaš već pokrenut launcher
<prvul> idi na yes
<prvul> pa ukucaj u terminalu
<stefke> ae
<prvul> sudo killall wineserver
<prvul> pa ponovo pokreni  wine C:\\Riot\ Games\\League\ of\ Legends\\lol.launcher.exe
<stefke> on mi izbacuje kao da dopisujem
<stefke> ne da mi da kad lupim enter zadam tu komandu
<stefke> samo ide u novi red
<stefke> ...
<stefke> nervira me
<prvul> i mene
<prvul> zato ikazem da je lakse odma na win
<prvul> nije lin za win igrice
<stefke> mene vise, veruj mi...
<prvul> zatvori taj terminal pa otvori novi
<stefke> uff
<stefke> ae
<prvul> i ponovo
<prvul> prvo sudo killall wineserver
<prvul> pa onda  wine C:\\Riot\ Games\\League\ of\ Legends\\lol.launcher.exe
<prvul> naravno, ukucaš lozinku kada ti zatraži
<stefke> sad me pita da acceptujem neke gluposti
<stefke> ono uobicajeno za igrice
<stefke> i ja idem i accept
<stefke> i onda isti onaj erro
<stefke> error
<prvul> ok
<stefke> sto si rekao da ti nista ne znaci
<prvul> ali sta ispise u terminalu
<prvul> to mi treba
<stefke> ispise 1000 nekih slovca
<stefke> ae sad cu copy/paste
<prvul> pastuj ih na pastebin
<prvul> ne ovde
<prvul> na paste bin
<prvul> pa mi daj link
<stefke> sta je paste bin
<stefke> xD
<stefke> ?
<prvul> samo ukucaj u google
<prvul> kao imageshack samo za text
<stefke> http://pastebin.com/FHsBqsgB
<stefke> wvo
<stefke> evo
<stefke> ako je to to
<prvul> da vidim
<prvul> jel je to sve
<stefke> da
<prvul> ne izgleda dobro
<stefke> ni meni :D
<prvul> ako hoćeš da se pomučiš
<stefke> ?
<stefke> sta da radim?
<prvul> vidim da na zvaničnom forumu ima tema o wine
<stefke> :D
<prvul> http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=5204&page=17
<prvul> ovde lik ima isti problem kao i ti
<prvul> ali je tema malo duža
<prvul> baci pogled
<prvul> takodje i recimo u google ime igrice ubuntu
<prvul> i možda nešto iskrsbe
<prvul> ali, najbolje je da je igraš u windowsu
<stefke> mucim se 2 cela dana da nadjem kako da instaliram u ubuntu
<stefke> izgubio sam zelju
<stefke> mozes li mi pomoci da instaliram win xp
<stefke> dalje sve sam znam
<stefke> :D
<stefke> xD
<stefke> nzm odakle da ga nabavim
<stefke> torrent
<stefke> neki sajt
<prvul> na zalost to ne mogu
<stefke> gde?
<prvul> pogotovo ne ovde
<stefke> ok
<stefke> ok
<prvul> ali mogu da ti dam jedan saver
<prvul> savet
<stefke> ?
<prvul> kada budeš instalirao xp
<prvul> nećeš moći da uđeš u ubuntu
<stefke> znam... :D
<stefke> to je SUPER
<prvul> xp će obrisati opciju za pokretanje ubuntua
<stefke> ne razumem se u ubuntu
<stefke> :P
<prvul> tebi kao početniku
<prvul> pošto kazes da si tek par dana na ubuntu
<stefke> al sve windowse razbijam :D
<prvul> predlazem reinstalaciju ubuntua
<stefke> prvul: sto sad to? :D
<prvul> ali nakon instalacije xp
<prvul> pošto ubuntu vidi windows i imaćeš opciju da pokreneš i win i ubuntu
<stefke> ma to znam gledaj to sam hteo i sada
<stefke> imao sam win 7 na kompu
<stefke> ali sam ga izgleda slucajno izbrisao
<prvul> win7 ili win xp nebitno
<stefke> kada sam instalirao ubuntu
<stefke> i popizdeo sam :D
<prvul> pa sad
<prvul> nisi trebao da daš da se instalira na celom hardu
<prvul> ili na particiji gde je win7
<prvul> trebao si na posebnu particiju da ga instaliraš
<stefke> ma znam uvece sam radio kao i sad
<stefke> pa sam zbrzao nesto
<stefke> i ode mi sve sa win 7
<prvul> nisi prvi ni poslednji
<prvul> pa zavisi
<stefke> nzm ko me terao da instaliram ubuntu :D
<stefke> a hteo sam da vidim sta je to
<prvul> nisi imao posebnu particiju za muziku filmove itd
<prvul> ubuntu možeš da probaš i sa live cd-a, bez instalacije
<prvul> kao i većinu linuxa
<prvul> a kad nisi siguran uvek se prvo posavetuj
<stefke> pa svideo se meni linux bio mi je extra
<stefke> ali sam hteo da namestim
<stefke> da me pita kada se pali
<stefke> dal ocu win 7 ili ubuntu
<stefke> al nisam lepo namestio
<stefke> i ode win 7
<stefke> :(((((
<prvul> pa ako nisi imao bitne podatke Å¡teta i nije velika
<prvul> instaliraš ponovo i gotovo
<stefke> pa imao sam slike su samo bile bitne
<stefke> ali imam njih na lap topu
<stefke> tako da nema veze
<prvul> možeš da pokušaš da ih povratiš
<stefke> ma ne treba
<stefke> imam ih na lap topu
<prvul> ako imaš backup šteta je jedino protraćeno vreme
<prvul> mada, naučio si jedan od načina kako da ne instaliraš ubuntu
<stefke> xD
<stefke> jedan od (onaj gori)
<prvul> ključna stvar je particionisanje
<stefke> xD
<prvul> uvek ideš na custom
<stefke> sad sam to naucio :P
<prvul> i sam zadaš na kojoj particiji da se instalira
<stefke> valjda...
<stefke> :D
<stefke> sad imam ja odakle da uzmem win xp
<stefke> al nzm kako one drajvere da nabavim
<stefke> jel to moze ovi sa win 7
<stefke> ?
<prvul> pa ne moraš xp
<prvul> stavi 7
<prvul> a za drivere imaš net
<stefke> pff
<stefke> treba naci to :D
<stefke> nzm tacno ni sta da trazim...
<stefke> kad budem trazio drajvere
<prvul> 7 dosta prepoznaje po defaultu
<prvul> a osim za grafiku i zvuk po meni su ostali manje bitni
<prvul> jedino ako imaš neku egzotiku od hadrwera
<stefke> ma samo za grafiku i zvuk
<stefke> a trebalo bi da imam na cd-u
<prvul> grafika
<prvul> nvidia.com
<prvul> ili amd.com
<stefke> ma imam neku HD neam pojma
<stefke> neko ludilo
<stefke> xD
<prvul> to je ati
<prvul> ja sad moram da idem
<prvul> srećno sa novom instalacijom
<stefke> hvala
<stefke> pozz
<prvul> pa nas poseti na forumu za bilo šta što te bude mučilo
<stefke> :)
<prvul> molim
<prvul> poz i laku noc
<stefke> laku noc
<stefke> jedno pitanje samo
<stefke> :D
<stefke> ako je neko tu
<stefke> ?
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org
<Anpu> poz
<Mario021> jutro
<Anpu> http://chitown01.smugmug.com/photos/1131379217_J2gDb-XL-1.jpg
 * Mario021 ne konta sliku
<promis> no nothing, go home
<stefke> pozz
<promis> zdrv!
<Atlantic777> poz
<Anpu> pozz
<Milos_SD> da li se neko razume ovde u pulseaudio sample type?
<Milos_SD> Koji je najbolji (daje najbolji zvuk) ?
<promis> najbolji zvuk je što više to bolje
<promis> 192Khz
<promis> ali to nema smisla
<promis> praktično sve preko 48Khz je nepotrebno, po meni
<wanted> promis
<TildaTurn> o/
<milke> \0
<promis> yo wanted
<wanted> e
<wanted> da ne znas slucajno kako da podesim wajrles ruter
<wanted> ?
<promis> jel tvoj? ;)
<wanted> da
<promis> a šta hoćeš da podesiš?
<promis> tj, kako
<wanted> da vidim ima li negde u mojoj okoloni wajrles
<wanted> imam d-link dir-300
<wanted> ruter
<wanted> prikacio sam ga
<wanted> ubacio u laptop
<wanted> i sta onda trreba da radim
<promis> mislim da ti neće pomoći u tome
<promis> za to ti treba AP, a ne ruter
<promis> mislim da ja imam taj isti ruter
<wanted> sta je ap?
<promis> Access point
<wanted> gde ga mogu naci?
<promis> u prodavnici
<promis> :D
<wanted> pazi ja sam taj ruter dobio kao poklon na ovaj laptop
<promis> dobro, kuul.
<promis> još bolje
<promis> ruter je početak
<wanted> a jer se placa taj ap
<promis> naravno
<wanted> ustvari kako da ga trazim
<promis> to je uredjaj kao i svaki drugi
<promis> pa evo daću ti neki primer
<promis> http://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?pmodel=TL-WA601G
<promis> košta <30€
<wanted> kako da trazim taj ap?
<promis> a jeli reci mi ti
<promis> što ne potražiš mreže sa laptopa
<wanted> nema sa vajrlesa
<promis> nemaš wifi na laptopu?
<wanted> samo moja mreza i jos jedna od jedne crtice
<wanted> pa to treba da install
<wanted> ja sam mislio da mi to treba za ovaj ruter
<promis> sad te ništa ne razumem
<promis> jel taj laptop ima wifi ili ne?
<wanted> ima vajrles
<promis> jel radi u ubuntu?
<wanted> da
<promis> pa jel ti prikazuje neke mreža?
<wanted> samo moju i jos jednu od jedne crtice
<promis> pa eto
<promis> to ti je
<promis> ništa taj AP neće epohalno da promeni
<promis> situaciju
<promis> jeste da je jači od laptopa, ali ne neznam koliko
<wanted> pa za koji kuraqc onda sluzi ruter
<wanted> :O
<promis> pa da podeli internet
<promis> sa izvora
<promis> da podeli adrese svima
<promis> da čuva klijente sa firewallom
<promis> itd
<Atlantic777> da preusmeri portove
<Atlantic777> ili prosledi, kako god
<wanted> ja reko to sluzi za net, da mogu da nadjem na 500m od mene 4 crte
<Atlantic777> :D
<wanted> :)
<promis> hehe, pa naravno da sluiži za net
<Atlantic777> ruter zamisli kao razdelnicu
<promis> ja imam ruter kod mene
<wanted> ali ne za ovo sto sam ja rekao
<promis> i on mi daje net
<wanted> znam to je ruter od neta
<wanted> onda cu da ga prodam
<wanted> 30e
<promis> drugi ne postoji ;)
<wanted> u dzepu
<promis> teško za 30e
<Atlantic777> hihi cek, ti imas sad dva rutera?
<wanted> da
<Atlantic777> to ti ne treba, sigurno
<Atlantic777> dovoljan ti je samo 1, definitivno
<promis> pa vidi koji je bolji
<wanted> kako
<promis> pročitaj specifikacije za oba pa uporedi
<promis> Tebi wanted treba antena
<promis> i to neka jača
<Atlantic777> Kad smo vec kod antena... kako se zove antena za laptop? gde god da sam trazio nisu imali...
<Atlantic777> Postoji li neki poseban tip?
<Atlantic777> ili ensto...
<Atlantic777> nesto*
<Atlantic777> imam prikljucak na laptopu, ali ne mogu da stavim ovu od rutera... homoseksualni prikljucci i ne rade bas :P
<promis> jel sis iguran da je to za wifi?
<wanted> imam antenu od 10cm
<wanted> :)
<Atlantic777> wanted: na laptopu ili ruteru?
<wanted> ruter
<Atlantic777> e a treba ti i za laptop
<Atlantic777> zamisli to ovako... treba da se dogovorimo nesto, ja mogu tebi da kazem ali ti ne mozes da odgovoris
<Atlantic777> kako cemo se dogovoriti?
<Atlantic777> dzabe ti vidis ruter kad ruter ne vidi tebe
<wanted> dadada
<wanted> a koliko kosta antena za laptop?
<promis> mislim da tako nešto ne postoji
<Atlantic777> Zaista ne znam, trazim vec neko vreme, i meni zatreba cesto, ali nisam nasao.
<Atlantic777> promis: postoji... ista je kao i antena za ruter samo sa muskim prikljuckom.
<Atlantic777> Ili zenskim... ne secam se sad vec, uglavnom obrnuto od antene na ruteru.
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> zanimljivo, nisam do sad video laptop sa antenskim priključkom
<Atlantic777> Mada ne moze na svaki laptop.
<promis> ono ja imam prilkjučak, ali za tv
<Atlantic777> Kod mene ima poerd pcmcia slota taman za antenu.
<Atlantic777> ako je to to, mozda su me i slagali
<Atlantic777> :P
<promis> pa zato te pitam
<Atlantic777> Uspeli su da me ubede da to postoji. :D
<promis> da li si siguran da je za wifi
<promis> pošto ja imam za tv
<promis> a nemam tv kartu
<promis> neki modeli imaju
<promis> priključak onako jako liči na wifi priključak
<promis> ali je manji obim
<promis> RP-SMA su wifi priključci
<Atlantic777> moguce da je onda to, zapravo to sta ti kazes
<Atlantic777> vise verujem tebi nego ljudima koji su mi pricali o antenicama za laptop :D
<promis> pa, ne znam. Nije da je nemoguće
<wanted> a zasto onda se to onda zove vajrles ruter, kad ukoliko ja nemam net kod kuce kakvu bi on imao funkciju?
<Atlantic777> nikakvu :D
<Atlantic777> i definisi net...
<Atlantic777> net kao kucna mreza je druga prica i imao bi funkciju
<promis> pa zove se wireless jer je bežičan, tj, šalje signal klijentima bez žice
<promis> a ruter je jer je od nekog modema (adsl, cabel) uzeo net i podelio njima 100 klijenta
<promis> nemogu 100 klijenta na jedan modem da se povežu
<promis> direktno
<wanted> ok
<promis> koji tip internet veze imaš adsl, kabal?
<wanted> adsl
<promis> znači te bi je net stigao telefonskom linijom, do modema
<Atlantic777> a modem je ili eksterni ili u ruteru :D
<promis> sad ne znam kakv ti jemodem, ali obično je upakovan zajedno sa ruterom
<promis> recimo i ja isto imam adsl
<promis> i imam modem sa ruterom
<promis> u jednom
<wanted> gde je control panel u ubuntu
<promis> nigde
<promis> imaš system meni
<promis> i tamo au ti dosta toga
<promis> u tom smislu
<Atlantic777> wanted: moze mala sala?
<Atlantic777> za control panal u ubuntu pritisnes: ctrl + alt + t
<Atlantic777> (bez brige, sasvim je bezbedno, ne pravi stetu)
<promis> xexe
<Atlantic777> e ljudi, napustam vas
<Atlantic777> lep provod :D
<promis> ciao
<Anpu> notj
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-15
<Anpu> pozz
<Le0ne> o/
<Githzerai> Ko ima primedbe na forum, dok sam tu?
<Githzerai> dobar dan, btw. :)
<promis> dok si tu - niko
<dungodung> danas vikipedija proslavlja 10 godina postojanja! :D
<Githzerai> po običaju, veliš... :)
<Githzerai> dvocifreno, znači.... mašala
<dungodung> :)
<promis> Githzerai: neki emotikoni nisu iz kolekcije
<Githzerai> kasko nisu, pa svi iz istog pidgina :)
<Anpu> au ovaj izgled foruma..
<Anpu> je tako dobar
<Anpu> :P
<Githzerai> ctrl+f5 par puta ako si na ff
<promis> ja vidim poznati mi
<Githzerai> Anpu: jašta
<Anpu> Githzerai: vratio si staru dugmad?
<Githzerai> heder?
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> nisu ovi novi
<promis> da, da sad su dobri
<Githzerai>  ma da, slučajno je i bilo uklonjeno zbog uvoza keletovog cssa
<Githzerai> Anpu: a, da poslo sinove, sad ću ih zamenim.....
<Githzerai> kad radim sa 100+ slika, ko će se setiti gde je šta... :)
<Anpu> samo ih resize, to sam zaboravio
<Githzerai> ok
<Anpu> 80x24
<Anpu> u stvari, 24 je bitno
<Anpu> a sad cu uradim za clanove prepravku
<Githzerai> i da ih pteimenujem opet.....
<Anpu> kde i kubuntu su mogli malo nize u headeru al ok
<Githzerai> Anpu: privremeno.... moram reći keletu da sredi heder, pošto ga on pravio.....
<Anpu> inace je bas super
<Anpu> jos uvek forum strci malo van sirine headera
<Githzerai> nekim čudom :)
<Githzerai> koliko?
<Anpu> nego zasto ona slova za quote?
<Anpu> cek da izmerim
<Githzerai> koja?
<Githzerai> rekao sam mu heder 950px, Å¡irina tabele je 940 ....
<Anpu> forum je ~980, a header ~950
<Anpu> tacnije, providna pozadina foruma
<Githzerai> možda sam se zeznuo.....
<Anpu> 940 su tabele, da
<Githzerai> proviidna pozadina= table, wallpaper=body
<Anpu> ma dobro, nije prob
<Githzerai> ne znam samo kako da zeznem ovo za wp, pošto je 1440x990px
<Djus> znači, danas žurka u DOB-u
<Githzerai> a da ne bude pretežak...
<Anpu> a da odseces prvih 350px pozadine, pa repeat?
<Githzerai> Anpu: umeš li lepo da je odsečeš, tako da se ne vidi prelaz?
<Githzerai> ja ne umem :)
<Githzerai> nezgodan <wp
<Anpu> ajde sad cu vidim
<Anpu> btw poslao sam ti za reseno/nereseno ali nisam resizeovao, jer nije postojalo u temama
<Anpu> pa nisam bas mogao da izmerim pogodnu velicinu
<Githzerai> Anpu: ona sličica što si pitao je bila za rešeno-nerešeno, ali sam sad vrato stari priključak koji tek treba da odsposobim da prihvata slike umesto natpisa....
<Anpu> k
<Anpu> Githzerai: http://www.dodaj.rs/?19/122/1Anew4ZN/bg.png
<Anpu> mozda ovako
<Anpu> ne znam na sta ce liciti doduse
<Anpu> ali je bar 3-4 puta laksa
<Anpu> ili 2-3
<Githzerai> sad ćem vidim
<Githzerai> probaj
<Githzerai> jbg. zaboravih jpg png
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?1z/bD/z6wnl21/clanovicir.png
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?2q/41/1vHkgs6K/clanovieng.png
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?3O/Uf/1OSd0CRu/clanovilat.png
<Anpu> ispravke za clanovi, da ne bude tekst u dva reda
<Githzerai> ok, jel valja bg
<Anpu> cek da vidim
<Anpu> hm
<Anpu> na donjem delu se poznaje razlika, gore i boz pomozi
<Githzerai> a da pitamo Ivana na da on saseče?
<Githzerai> da ne bude da ga uništavamo....
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?i/Zz/3qmY4jyF/bg.png
<Anpu> da moze i tako
<Anpu> ili ako moze da malo "olaksa" celu pozadinu
<Githzerai> Teško, zbog nijansi
<Githzerai> ja probao i da je indeksiram, i da je smanjim, al džaba
<Anpu> hm ajd probaj ovo parce, cisto da vidimo
<Githzerai> evo sad Å¡aljem
<Githzerai> evo
<Anpu> e ovo je vec bolje
<Anpu> sta mislis?
<Anpu> mislim, po sarama se vidi da se ponavlja, ali su "prelazi" ukolpljeni
<Githzerai> mnogo bolje. ima doduše, onaj nezgodan do na dnu, gde se ponavlja.....
<Githzerai> e, ali imamo probelm za ove male ikonice
<Anpu> koje?
<Anpu> sta je prob?
<Anpu> btw u novom setu koji sam ti poslao, nemamo "share it"
<Anpu> treba li da se doda?
<Githzerai> OK, uklonili smo Å¡erit.
<Githzerai> jel bi mogao da na brzinu napraviš jednu na kojoj piše sajt?
<Githzerai> sajt/сајт/site
<Anpu> moze
<Githzerai> fala
<Anpu> sa ili bez ikonice?
<Githzerai> imamo čest zahtev za tim da se postavi link ka sajtu na forumu....
<Githzerai> stavi neku ikonicu po volji
<Githzerai> da ne odstupa
<Anpu> o> brb
<Anpu> Githzerai:
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?40/HS/NDbY6Fi/sajtlat.png
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?2q/sb/3jujTQKl/sajteng.png
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?p/sW/24OsDCle/sajtcir.png
<Githzerai> heh, lako je tebi kad imaš dve ruke..... :)
<Githzerai> hvala....
<Anpu> resize samo lupi u gvenview na 24
<Githzerai> aha
<Anpu> ili koji vec height koristis..
<Githzerai> 24
<Githzerai> biće taman da sve stane
<Anpu> hm mogao sam tekst mal ulevo jos... ajd kad se sve slozi videcu ima li gde prepravki
<Anpu> btw, zasto se akcija bas zove "share it"? a ne nesto "naski"
<Githzerai> aha, sad ću završim latinične, pošto su one najduže, pa da uklapamo....
<Githzerai> 2005. je zvučalo cool, naročito što u to vreme mysql nije imao podršku  za unicode
<Githzerai> naša slova bila misaona imenica :)
<Githzerai> Tek sa mysql 5.x smo mogli naški da pišemo ;)
<Githzerai> a ovaj GwenView je konza.....
<Anpu> u njemu sam i crop pozadine uradio...
<Anpu> :)
<Githzerai> probaj sad da li dobro izgleda sa latinicom....
<Githzerai> pardon, još ne ubacih sajt....
<Githzerai> manijak
<Githzerai> e sad probaj....
<Githzerai> knap !!!!
<Anpu> hehe taman
<Anpu> i sve je lepo u liniji, samo da proverim "pravilnik" dugme
<Anpu> nesto mi se cini da je tekst na gore pobegao
<Githzerai> vidiš bolje od mene.....
<Anpu> ipak je u ravni, p u pocetna, pretraga pomoc, planeta itd su ravni
<Anpu> kruler ftw
<Githzerai> k-vladar
<Githzerai> :)
<Githzerai> e, još ćirilične....
<Anpu> engleske su postavljene?
<Githzerai> da
<Anpu> dobro je sve i u eng verziji
<Githzerai> ona je najkraća: ima mesta skoro za još jedno dugme.....
<Githzerai> ode i ćirilca.....
<Githzerai> ma sve knap, svaka čast.....
<Anpu> lepo je sve cucnulo
<Anpu> i isto zauzimaju jer su ssva dugmad iste velicine
<Githzerai> još da iscimam Keleta da dotera heder i tuj smo negde....
<Githzerai> e, sad, oćeš da ti dostavim temu u trenutnom izdanju?
<Githzerai> komplet sa sve
<Anpu> moze
<Githzerai> na koji mejl?
<Anpu> u profilu ovaj
<Githzerai> ok
<Anpu> milovan.krivokapic@gmail.com
<Githzerai> ksko se tebi čine ovi novi smajliji?
<Githzerai> ima li neko drugi primedbu na iste?
<Githzerai> al ste se ućutali.....
<Githzerai> :)
<Anpu> odakle su smajliji/
<Anpu> ?*
<Githzerai> pidgin
<Githzerai> najveći izbor i najbolje leže na svim temama
<Githzerai> pošto moraju isti za sve teme
<Githzerai> isto je i sa onim malim ikonicama, tu tek ne znam šta ćemo....
<Githzerai> našao sam samo ove podrazumevane, ali ih je čovek bolje opsekao.....
<Anpu> Githzerai: http://www.iconfinder.com/
<Anpu> imas ovde fine
<Anpu> ukucaj "smiley" u search
<Anpu> a koje male ikone ne znas sta ces?
<Atlantic777> o/
<Anpu> oj
<Githzerai> idi na odgovor u nekoj temi, pa zagledaj .;)
<Githzerai> \o Atlantic777
<Anpu> ah ikone za naslov
<Anpu> ma to skupi sa iconfinder
<Anpu> i resize
<Githzerai> i još pokoja....
<Githzerai> videćemo....
<Anpu> koje koristi kde forums?
<Anpu> nemam nalog tamo (!!!)
<Githzerai> mnogo loše....
<Githzerai> isto loše opsečene...
<Githzerai> tražim ko još koristi mybb sa tamnijom temeom...
<Githzerai> najgore su bre ove za teme, kakda uđeš u podforum. em sitne, em se ne razlikuju, em ne leže na tamnojh pozadini....
<Anpu> hm sad sam naleteo na smajli face-angel na kde forumu i lepo je opsecen
<Githzerai> možda su rešili u međuvremenu...
<Anpu> gle, ove temske cemo nakupiti sa iconfinders
<Anpu> -s*
<Anpu> ionako su gpl
<Anpu> :)
<Githzerai> ok
<Anpu> sad cu da sklepam listu
<Anpu> btw http://forum.kde.org/images/smilies/face-angel.png
<Anpu> tacnije http://forum.kde.org/images/smilies/
<Githzerai> nisu loši smajliji
<Githzerai> ali njih sam rešio :)
<Anpu> krupni su ti ovi trenutni
<Anpu> mislim ok su izgleda, ali bi mogli malko manji
<Anpu> e da zvezdice za rate treba da vidimo jos
<Githzerai> kako krupni??? 24 тач. × 24 тач.? zar je to krupno?
<Githzerai> i njih sam sredio....
<Githzerai> zvezdice...
<Githzerai> upornije stiskaj taj ctrl+f5 :D
<Anpu> Githzerai: http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3Asilk2
<Anpu> evo su ove temske ikone
<Anpu> i opsecene su
<Anpu> koliko vidim
<Anpu> njih poskidaj i zameni za postojece
<Anpu> i dobijes isto, samo sredjeno :p
<Githzerai> jesu, pa te sam i stavio.... (ima negde beše ceo set tih podrazumevanih, ali opsečenih)
<Githzerai> samo što su nefunkcionalne: presitne i teške za razlikovanje....
<Githzerai> zato mislim da ih sve ili većinu zamenim....
<Githzerai> ;)
<Anpu> ah nisam video nove smajlije.. super su
<Anpu> ali ti je jedan promakao
<Anpu> ovaj: :S
<Githzerai> reload :D
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/images/star_rating.gif
<Githzerai> jhe li ovo ok
<Githzerai> ?
<Githzerai> isto reload 5-6 puta....
<Anpu> blush i dodgy imaju neke tackice pored njih
<Githzerai> treba mu zaista da ukonta.....
<Githzerai> vidi stvarno tačkice...
<Anpu> izvalio je odmah ovde
<Githzerai> će opsečem.....
<Anpu> ok rate je super
<Anpu> tacnije
<Githzerai> ?
<Anpu> ma nista, gif je to..
<Anpu> odmah sam primetio stepenaste ivice
<Anpu> sto me iritira al dobro
<Githzerai> mora gif, kad je png neće da radi isto....
<Githzerai> a i ovo je za sve teme, pa sam morao da odmeravam.....
<Anpu> jedan rate za sve?!
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> glupost....
<Anpu> evo ti ove za temske ikonice http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=iconset%3Adrf
<Anpu> imaju ja mislim sve
<Anpu> ali su malo krupnije
<Anpu> i mozda malkice lepse
<Githzerai> hm, nema veze što su malko krupnije, možda i bolje.....
<Githzerai> obećava
<Anpu> obavezno da stavis heineken ikonu za teme ;P
<Githzerai> nah, amstel......
<Anpu> btw sad sam tek video editor, super skockan, svaka cast
<Githzerai> jedva.....
<Githzerai> mada može  i bolje....
<Anpu> kada kele bude doradjivao header, reci mu da kod "u" u "kubuntu" ima neku uspravnu liniju
<Anpu> moguce da je deo rama koji ide uz granicu, ali nisam primetio da ima i na kde strani, ispod kde znaka
<Githzerai> ok, taman mu pišem e-pismo.....
<Anpu> u principu se ne vidi, osim ako zaglednes..
<Githzerai> osim ako si cepidlaka :P
<Anpu> zasto imam utisak da sam dobio kompliment :p
<Orpheus> pozdrav
<Orpheus> moze li jedno pitanje ako neko zna
<Orpheus> treba mi pomoc oko konekcije na net
<Orpheus> nikad ne znam kad ovde ima nekoga ili ne
<dOkk> zdravo! ja tu sam, samo ja ne znam srbski...
<Orpheus> ok a kako znas
<dOkk> ja sam madjar....
<dOkk> i sad ucim jezik
<Orpheus> ajd na private
<dOkk> ok
<Orpheus> zna li jos neko da pripomogne?
<Orpheus> malo zapelo oko konektovanja :D
<promis> Å¡ta ej problem?
<Orpheus> ma konekcija
<Orpheus> imam AP kacim se na bezicni net
<Orpheus> nekad sa mimao wir. karticu pa su me tu uputili u pravljanje konekcije
<Orpheus> i sada idem preko terminala sa sudo pppoeconf
<Orpheus> hteo bih ovo iskljuciti i vratiti onu orig. verziju sa ntework...sto stoji kraj sata
<promis> moraš da adš username i lozinku?
<Orpheus> primetio sam da mi net losije radi nego u win. i to znatno
<Orpheus> sta moze biti razlog tome
<promis> ako AP obavlja wifi saobraćaj ne bi trebalo da ima rezlike
<Orpheus> to znam ali je tako kad ne redi restart pa u win da probam a tamo radi mnogo bolje
<Orpheus> glupo aki sam tako primetio
<Orpheus> ali*
<promis> pa dobro, moguće
<Orpheus> moze li bito to razlog sto se tako konektujem a i cesto se kida konekcija pa me ubija to kucanje u terminal stalno
<promis> ne znam. možda. mada ne bi trebalo
<promis> elem, nisam se bavio pppoe stvarima
<promis> tako da ne znam napamet da bi ti pomogao
<Orpheus> ok
<Orpheus> a znas li kako da ovo iskljucim a da ono pored sata ukljucim ili instaliram ako je deinstalirano?
<TildaTurn> o/
<Fantastic001> sta se radi????
<Fantastic001> jel koristi ovde neko bilo sta sem flasha iz adobe na youtube
<Fantastic001> tj jel koristi neko bilo sta sem adobe-flasha
<nikolam> Fantastic001, sto sta si probao jos
<nikolam> gnash ima i nekad davno mi je radio, nisam skoro
<Fantastic001> ni sa flasom ni sa minitube nema zvuka
<uros1> minitube
<Fantastic001> moram da probam html5
<uros1> :)
<Fantastic001> ali nzm kako da ga koristim
<Fantastic001> kako da pustim video sa njim
<nikolam> Fantastic001, a inace ti radi zvuk? ono, wav, mp3 iz totem itd
<uros1> pa ako je stranica i video uradjen u html5 automatski ti beorwser pušta tako nema šta da čačkaš
<Fantastic001> znaci u amaroku mi radi zvuk
<uros1> jesi li na gnome ili kde?
<nikolam> hm.
<nikolam> ili na xfce? :)
<Fantastic001> posto je minitube qt  app mislio sam da phonon zeza ali nece biti jer i flash zeza
<Fantastic001> nikolam: kde
<Fantastic001> hmm znaci youtube koristi flash
<Fantastic001> ne znam
<uros1> kako koji neki da neki ne ali većina da
<Fantastic001> cek cek
<Fantastic001> kako video sa youtube da pustim sa html5
<uros1> preko browsera
<Fantastic001> svaki mi pusta sa flashom
<uros1> koji ima podršku za html5
<Fantastic001> imam  chromium
<uros1> može
<Fantastic001> nzm da li on podrzava html5
<Fantastic001> mada mislim da podrzava
<uros1> da podržava
<Fantastic001> ok
<Fantastic001> ali i dalje mi za sve trazi flash plugin
<uros1> probaj ovde http://www.html5video.org/
<nikolam> i fajerfoks ima ono pustanje videa bez flesa al mislim da youtube koristi fles
<Fantastic001> sta je to
<uros1> pa rekli su da su do sada prebacili 5% sadržaja na html5 možda naletiš
<Fantastic001> pfff
<nikolam> Fantastic001, jesi na 32 ili 63 bitnom ubuntu? jel 10.04 ili 10.10?
<Fantastic001> pametnije mi je onda da sredim minitube
<uros1> jesi probao ovo http://www.html5video.org/
<nikolam> Fantastic001, http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/wiki/Flash
<Fantastic001> nikolam: hehehe x86
<Fantastic001> GENTOO
<nikolam> ima ga u backports to ti je najlakse
<Fantastic001> ali jedino ste mi se vi javili
<nikolam> ah, gentu.. pa sto nas pitas, imas onaj super-duper gentu viki ;)
<Fantastic001> ali tamo nema za minitube
<Fantastic001> :(
<nikolam> pa radi ti fles iz fajerfoksa, da?
<uros1> pa može i totem
<nikolam> ima onaj dodatka za ff za preuzimanje videa sa jutjuba
<nikolam> a ja jos i koristim noscript+flash block
<Fantastic001> firefox nisam jos probao
<nikolam> tako ako otvorim 20 prozora sa videima u jotjubu, nece krenuti da peva ko blesav dok ga ekspicitno ne zatrazim
<Fantastic001> ufff trajace kompajliranje
<nikolam> ja cuo gentu ima i ono, riznice..
<Fantastic001> nikolam: nema
<Fantastic001> ima portage
<Fantastic001> cek ima u portage binarni firefox
<nikolam> pa da
<Fantastic001> onda cu njega da probam
<Fantastic001> ali cek
<Fantastic001> ja hocu minitube
<nikolam> mi smo ti gotovani na ubuntu, ima sve sto pozelis..a sto nema, nadje se ;)
<Fantastic001> on je zaseban koliko ja znam
<Fantastic001> mislim da ovo za minitube ne zavisi toliko od distroa
<nikolam> Fantastic001, iam bre na strani http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube lepo "32 bit linux binaries" :}
<nikolam> e ovaj Amarok mi je skroz nelogičan sada, jebeš mi sve
<nikolam> ne mogu da se snađem u njemu nikako
<nikolam> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Flash_player
<Fantastic001> nikolam: na wikiju je samo instalacija
<Fantastic001> nista specijalno za mojj problem
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-16
<Anpu> pozz
<Atlantic777> o/
<Hermes> ima li koga
<Atlantic777> ima
<Atlantic777> izvoli :)
<promis> puna kuća
<promis> djaka, ni od kuda vrata.
<promis> jel piči neko ovaj urban terror? jel če da radi outofhtebox, kad se skine sa sajta zip?
<olujicz> trebalo bi ako ti grafika podržava 3d
<olujicz> eventualno openAl ili aria
<Hermes> :D
<Hermes> treba mi jedna usluga na winu
<olujicz> možda tako neka sitna zavisnost
<Hermes> ne mogu da povezem wireless ruter
<olujicz> ali to ti kuka kada pokreneš u terminalu ako nemaš
<Hermes> ?
<olujicz> ja sam pričao promisu :)
<promis> danke olujicz
<promis> imam intel integrušu, valjda će daradi :D kad već radi CS
<olujicz> Hermes, za wireless ruter daj malo više podataka
<Hermes> Dlink dir-300
<promis> isti ko mij
<olujicz> promis, mislim da i combuster igra na nekoj intel grafici, tako da bi trebalo
<Hermes> aj molim te nemam na laptop net
<promis> dobar je to ruter
<Hermes> kako da ga konfigurisem
<Hermes> ovako
<Hermes> imam desktop racunar, na njega imam net preko wireless
<Hermes> povezao sam ruter i racunar
<Hermes> na lap top imam signal ali nemam net
<promis> lapotop isto hožeš da napijiš sa wifi?
<Hermes> da
<promis> pa napravi istu konekciju kao i na desktopu kad već tamo šljaka
<Hermes> hocu da se kacim na d-lin
<Hermes> jer ovaj ne vatam sa laptop
<promis> čekaj, ti na desktopu se kaćei na neki treći ruter?
<Hermes> da
<Hermes> :D
<promis> na Å¡ta je povezan taj dlink?
<promis> kakv net uopšte ti imaš?
<Hermes> ja na desktop imam wireless
<Hermes> kabal sam ubacio u mreznu i dlink
<promis> čekaj bre šta ti uopšte hoćeš?
<Hermes> hocu da umrezim dva kompjutera
<promis> pa koristiš dlink kao switch?
<Hermes> da, ali ne preko kabla vec preko wepa ili wapa
<Hermes> kako to vec ide
<promis> mislim da to neče moči
<Hermes> kako nece
<promis> jedino preko kabla
<Hermes> imao sam do pre neki dan
<promis> pa Å¡ta bi?
<Hermes> al mi je neko zajebo ipadrese i sad vise nemam
<promis> kko to neko?
<Hermes> jedan drug
<promis> bio kod tebe sedeo za računarom?
<Hermes> da
<promis> aha
<promis> pa gledaj
<promis> ti hoćeš da umrežiš 2 računara bežično
<promis> od kojih svaki ma po 1 wifi karticu
<promis> jel tako
<Hermes> na laptopu imam wireless karticu
<promis> i na desktopu isto imaš
<Hermes> na desktopu imam ali se kacim na drugu mrezu
<promis> tako je
<promis> pa kako onda?
<promis> kad ti je na desktopu kartica već zauzeta?
<Hermes> pa preko mrezne
<Hermes> na desktopu imam wireless
<promis> aha pa reko ja mora kabal
<promis> ti sad hoćeš da na desktop ubaciš kabal koji ide u dlink?
<Hermes> da
<promis> i da te dlink poveće wifi sa laptopom
<Hermes> hocu da kreiram svoju wep mrezu da imam net u celu kucu
<promis> dobro to bi trebalo da može
<promis> fuck the wep
<Hermes> naravno da moze, samo sto ja ne znam kako, nikada to nisam radio
<promis> korispti wpa
<Hermes> neka bude wpa onda
<promis> pa dobro, nije problem. ubaci lan kabal od desktopa u neki od 4 LAN porta iza
<Hermes> ubacio sam
<promis> na desktopu bridguj wlan i eth ako ti treba net
<promis> softverski
<Hermes> kako to da uradim
<promis> koji ti je sistem?
<Hermes> win xp
<Hermes> na desktopu, win7 na laptopu
<promis> pa jel sad treba da ti pričam za windoze?
<Hermes> el mozes da mi to podesis preko teamviewera
<promis> nadji to na netu kako se radi
<promis> onda posle toga
<promis> u dlinku
<promis> treba da udješ u njega i pustiš wifi da radi
<Hermes> na laptopu se pojavio dlink ali ima mali zuti uzvicnik
<promis> pa pazi
<Hermes> 192.168.0.1
<promis> to je loš broj
<promis> to je dlink broj
<Hermes> logovao sam se
<promis> promeni taj broj u 192.168.0.54
<promis> aha, dobro
<promis> pazi ne znam ja to napamet kako ide
<Hermes> otisao sam wireless setup
<promis> a i nisam pored tog dlinka trenutno
<Hermes> zatim manuelno podesavanje
<promis> uključi wifi, i stavi neki security ako hoćeš, odaberi wpa, i odaberi lozinku
<promis> isključi mu dhcp da šalje na wifi
<promis> i da naravno dodelimu neki ssid
<promis> Å¡ta bi?
<Hermes> nece
<promis> šta neće?
<Hermes> da li treba na laptopu da podesim ipdrese
<promis> da li si prvo lepo napravio wireless u dlinku?
<Hermes> jesam valjda
<Hermes> nisam stavljao sigurnosnu lozniku, to cu kasnije
<promis> dobro
<Hermes> dobio sam signal na laptopu ali nemam net
<promis> pa dodeli sebi na lapropu ovu adresu: 192.168.0.54
<promis> sad ti meni reci, kako si pristupio tom dlinku sa laptopa preko wifi?
<Hermes> da
<promis> pa onda ti je dobra i ta adresa koja je bila
<Hermes> sta da upisem u DN
<Hermes> DNS
<promis> upiši opendns
<promis> ili widi koji su na desktopu u wifi konekciji
<promis> koji su podaci u toj wifi konekciji na desktopu, daj mi IP, Gateway, dnds
<Hermes> to nisam podesio na desktopu
<promis> pročutaj ih
<Hermes> nisu upisane
<promis> to je nemoguće
<Hermes> kucao sam u cmd ipconfig
<promis> idi na status konekcije
<Hermes> izbacio mi listu
<Hermes> postoje
<Hermes> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
<Hermes> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
<Hermes> PPP adapter OrangeNet:
<Hermes> od orangenet kupujem internet
<promis> pa valjda u network connections, ili dole kod sata imaš neke ikone
<promis> koje prikazuju konekciju
<Hermes> imam tri
<promis> pa idi na njihov status
<promis> odnosno na tu Å¡to je povezana na net
<Hermes> mislis pppoe
<promis> Å¡ta god
<promis> tamo gde radi
<Hermes> aha
<Hermes> rade sve tri
<promis> isto idi u dlink u lan setup i isključi DHCP
<promis> ovo upiši za DNS:  208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<promis> ali treba da mu definišemo gateway
<promis> laptopu
<promis> verovatno taj bridge će mu biti
<TildaTurn> o/
<promis> Radi urban terror, ali samo 32bit
<promis> 64bit baguje
<promis> skidao sam i nke druge binary koji su bili predloženi, ali ništa
<promis> malo je ružna igra
<promis> nema se osećaj kontorle nad oružjem, odnosno oružje uopšte nema težinu (masu)
<Punky> pozz
<Packe> Поздрав. Потребан ми је мали савет и помоћ. Приликом инсталације или надоградње са 10.04 на 10.10, после пар подизања система, долази до потпуног затамњења екрана. После тога, морам да поново инсталирам систем.
<Punky> koja grafika?
<Packe> АТИ 5470
<Punky> po instalaciji 10.10, odma instaliras i vlasnicki drajver ili ne?
<Packe> Имам HP G62 лап топ
<Packe> Једном сам инсталирао пону
<Packe> Понуђени драјвер други пут не.
<Punky> znaci to se desava bez obzira
<Punky> a jel odradis update?
<Packe> Једном сам одрадио update а једном све
<Packe> Све
<Packe> Свежу инсталацију
<Punky> mislio sam da li odradis update posto instaliras 10.10
<Packe> Да
<Packe> Мада. Једном ми се десило да се после рестарта уопште није подигао систем
<Punky> najbolje da cim instaliras sistem, ako vec radi sa live, odradis update odma
<Punky> evo citam po netu nesto
<Packe> Тренутно користим 10.04 и после претходних искустава, ми се не мили да поново пролазим кроз црни екран. Поготово што сам подесио и Win 7.
<Punky> pa onda je najbolje da ostanes tu, 10.04 je LTS izdanje
<Packe> Хоће ли урадити упдате на следећу дистрибуцију или ћу чекати следећи ЛТС.
<Punky> pa trebalo bi da radi i na 10.10, mislim da je to nesto sto se lako sredjuje, ali ako te vec mrzi, nije da bas dobijas nesto mnogo prelaskom na 10.10, a na 11.04 je mozda najbolje odraditi clean install, bice verovatno dosta promena
<Packe> Следећа дистрибуција је у Априлу?
<Punky> da, 11 kao 2011 i 04 kao april ;)
<Packe> Хвала. Остаћу на 10.04, за сад. Поздрав
<Punky> nema na cemu
<stefke> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<Atlantic777> kud ode covek... ?
<tomy00> pozdrav svima
<uros1> :)
<tomy00> jel mogu ovde da postavim pitanja vezana za inastalaciju? :)
<uros1> da
<tomy00> konacno :D
<uros1> hehe
<tomy00> zelim na stari komp da instaliram  ubuntu 10.10
<uros1> specifikacije?
<tomy00> imam procesor AMD Athlon XP 2000+
<tomy00> i samo 256 RAM
<tomy00> 60 GB disk
<uros1> na samoj si granici i to malo ispod granice za GNOME malo je to Ram memorije za GNOME i KDE
<uros1> moraš xubuntu ili Lubuntu, bolje Xubuntu
<tomy00> aha
<tomy00> ja sam skuno ovu instalaciju   ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<tomy00> i puca mi stalno
<uros1> neće moći malo je rama
<tomy00> a minimum je 512 za ubuntu?
<uros1> da
<tomy00> i jos samo da pitam
<tomy00> ako bi nabavio jos memorije na 512
<tomy00> jel bi mogao ovu instalaciju ? ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<uros1> da naravno
<tomy00> ili je to samo za  intel procesor
<uros1> možeš i sad xubutu
<uros1> *xubuntu
<tomy00> posto sam video nesto ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64
<uros1> ok do je ta AMD 64 bitne procesore tvoj je i386
<tomy00> aha dobro znaci mogla bi ta i386
<tomy00> hvala ti puno
<uros1> nije problem
<tomy00> a sad cu da potrazim xbuntu :D
<tomy00> rece da je on bolji? :)
<uros1> probaj xubuntu ček
<uros1> sekund
<tomy00> cekam :)
<uros1> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<tomy00> pozdrav i hvala  puno jos jednom !!
<uros1> :)
<tomy00> ;)
<tomy00> opet ja :D
<tomy00> koja je stabilna verzija?:P
<tomy00> 10.10
<uros1> da da
<tomy00> hvala pozdrav !
<tomy00> ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-09
<liti> dobro vece
<liti> srecna NG :)
<liti> mozze li neko da mi objasni zasto ne mogu da promenim chmod na fajlu koji se nalazi na sd kartici?
<Atlantic777> liti: da na kartici nije slučajno prebačen onaj prekidač za zaključavanje?
<liti> nije
<liti> onda ne bih mogao da pisem
<liti> ne razumem uopste
<Atlantic777> ko je vlasnik fajla?
<liti> ja i users
<Atlantic777> hm, čudno
<Atlantic777> možeš li da izbrišeš fajl?
<Atlantic777> neće da promeni ni kao root?
<liti> ne
<liti> -rw-r--r--  1 liticovjesac users 249492 Jan  8 03:35 DISKBOOT.BIN
<liti> na hdd mi je executive
<liti> kada ga iskopiram na sd izgubi exec
<Atlantic777> e ne možeš ništa s njime? ni rename, ni da brišeš ni ništa, ni kao root?
<Atlantic777> E, a koji je format? fat ili ntfs?
<liti> mogu da ga obrisem
<Atlantic777> aham
<liti> upravo samga dilitno
<liti> format je fat 16
<liti> mora da bude taj jer je to neki hack za canon fotoaparat
<liti> chdk
<liti> jesi cuo za to?
<Atlantic777> aham, probao
<Atlantic777> kod mene radi
<Atlantic777> a nisam prčkao sa chmod
<Atlantic777> i mislim da za fotoaparat nije čak ni bitno, on ne zna da čita to
<liti> hm pa nece da ga butuje kada gurnem sd kartu
<Atlantic777> nego, tu je bila neka fora baš sa tim prekidačem za zaključavanje
<Atlantic777> i još nešto...
<liti> mora da je to do toga sto nije exec
<Atlantic777> valjda moraš da ga uključiš u play režimu
<Atlantic777> nije do +x, siguran sam
<liti> sa prekidacem ima nesto ako zelis auto boot
<liti> aj sad cu da probam
<Atlantic777> a sigurno si ga uključivao u play režimu?
<Atlantic777> btw, koji aparat imaš? :)
<liti> a530 powershot
<liti> treba da radi
<liti> sad nece ni da izbaci sd kartu lol
<Atlantic777> probaj "sync" u terminalu
<Atlantic777> pa onda da je izbaciš
<liti> evo proradio butuje
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta si mu uradio?
<liti> iscupao iz kompa , ubacio, lokkovo kartu, plej mode i upalio
<liti> e sad igri nikada kraja ;)
<liti> brb
<marw> htio bih svoj program da prebacim na launchpad
<marw> na "code" stranici mogu da registrujem "junk" granu,
<marw> dok na launchpad.net/projects mogu registrovati novi projekat
<marw> Å¡ta da odaberem?
<marw> napravio sam novi projekat, uvezao granu iz git-a i  postavio je kao dev u podešavanju za projekat
<marw> launchpad onda automatski uvozi kod i osvježava granu
<promis> dobih od mts-a 100MB pa rekoh da ih utrošim. Ovaj gsm net je brzine "pusti me da umrem", plus mi pojede bateriju na mobilnom
<promis> ali opet nije loše kad je čovek u gostima. podigao sam live mint debian xfce, nm je prepoznao telefon i povezao se...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-10
<joostvb> добро јутро
<TildaTurn> <O
<fogmaker> Srećni Novogodišnji i Božićni praznici svima !
<maletaski> hvala fogmaker i tebi takođe
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-11
<joostvb> добро јутро
<boris_c> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/corel-aftershot-pro-brings-lightroom-competitor-to-linux/
<promis> boris_c: http://photivo.org/photivo/start ili http://www.rawtherapee.com/
<boris_c> nikad nisam imao vremena da se zezam sa time
<boris_c> a pošto mi treba alat za obradu više fotki odjednom, lightroom i teraj
<promis> za batch stvari tu je imagemagick
<promis> a kladim se da i u gimpu možeš da napišeš skript za to
<promis> inače komentar br. 4 na članku je totalna propaganda. kao da je pisao čovek bez mozga.
<Atlantic777> a kako čuvate fotografije?
<Atlantic777> sad mi se već nakupilo, a imam i sve više novih
<promis> pravo da ti kažem, ja ih nešto i ne čuvam
<promis> stoje na hardisku u svom folderu i to je to
<Atlantic777> a ok, na to mislim, na organizaciju na hdd-u
<Atlantic777> ne na backup
<promis> još uvek nemam digitalni fotoaparat da bih imao problema sa slikama
<promis> u tom smislu kao ti
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> boris_c: ti?
<boris_c> ja imam DSLR, pa mi treba dobar alat za RAW
<boris_c> čuva se po godini, mesecu, danu, plus tagovi
<Atlantic777> a koji alat?
<Atlantic777> lightroom?
<Atlantic777> digikam?
<boris_c> lightroom
<promis> ovaj rawtherpee ima čak i srpski prevod
<radovanov> jel moze mala pomoc
<maletaski> pitaj
<maletaski> tj reci :D
<radovanov> pa ovako unapred zahvalan pre neki dan nesto sam abdejtovao i od tada mi ne radi google kako treba ne radi flash player
<maletaski> kako to misliš neradi ti google ?
<radovanov> chrome
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> jel si pokušavao ovo:
<maletaski> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-64-bit-java-flash-i-script-za-brisanje-prethodnih-install-acija-flash-a
<radovanov> nista evo sada probao
<maletaski> nevalja
<dungodung> abdejt XD
<maletaski> hey dungodung
<dungodung> hey sale
<maletaski> Å¡ta ima ?
<radovanov> update
<radovanov> ajd ga jebi ne radi pa ne radi
<maletaski> znači i dalje nevalja?
<radovanov> jok
<maletaski> hm
<dungodung> sta ima? svasta nista :)
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> radovanov, a jel si uklonio predhodni flash
<radovanov> da i to sam uradio
<maletaski> pff
<maletaski> a jel imaš fajerfoks
<radovanov> ojavi ni se ikonica mpleyer a
<radovanov> pojavi mi se ikonica Mpayera
<radovanov> i nista
<maletaski> to oćeš neku muziku da pustiš?
<radovanov> ma na youtube
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> a jel si probao iz firefoksa?
<radovanov> amarok radi ko sat
<radovanov> isto i na mozili jedino opera strika sve
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> neznam onda
<maletaski> sačekaj nekog iskusnijeg onda
<radovanov> ok
<nemysis> radovanov, probaj minitube to radi i bez flaša
<radovanov> ne mogu tako klinac ima svoj kanal na youtube pa mu je to potrebno
<promis> pa jel samo flash problem, mislim sadržaji vezano za flash?
<radovanov> da
<radovanov> samo je flash problem
<promis> kako si instalirao flash?
<radovanov> software centar
<promis> a ručno instaliranje u ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<radovanov> ne nisam to probao
<TildaTurn> a neki drugi browser?
<radovanov> samo opera radi
<promis> pa probaj to. deinstaliraj taj iz softver centra. pa skini najnoviji iz teme koja ti je data, pa raspakuj libflashplayer.so u folder koji sam rekao.
<radovanov> ajd sada cu
<fb0x> tj, raspakuje tarball pa pomeri libflashplayer.so u ~/.mozilla/plugins
<fb0x> :>
<promis> ne ceo tarball samo .so fajl
<fb0x> pa da bi izvadio plugin mora da raspakuje tarball
<promis> pa raspakuje samo taj fajl
<fb0x> ili da ga otvara sa archiverom pa samo taj fajl...
<promis> pa kako drukčije
<fb0x> lako
<fb0x> :D
<radovanov_> e ne radi nista inista i nisam imao problema nikada ni sa cim ali ovo je pomalo pocelo da me nervira
<TildaTurn> probaj Epiphany ili Chromium
<TildaTurn> mozda Firefox zeza
<radovanov_>  i mozila i chrome
<radovanov_> kazem jedino opera radi kako treba
<radovanov_>  Teamviewer 7  moze neko to ta mi sredi sa ovim programom
<fb0x> znaci ne radi ti flash uopste na firefox?
<radovanov_> ne  ni chrome nista mrtav
<fb0x> a nisi dirao nista oko toga?
<fb0x> samo si instalirao flash
<radovanov_> nista sve je radilo do pre neki dan i uradio sam redovni update i od onda
<fb0x> probaj ovako
<fb0x> sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-nonfree
<fb0x> pa onda sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fb0x> mozda ima jos nekih pluginova pa se ne podnose
<promis> pa šta ti kaže firefpx kad ideš u addons?
<promis> kontam da ti segmentira fleš
<promis> probaj da vidiš neki video na youtube, pa idi posle toga: dmesg | tail
<promis> pa vidi da li je segmentirao fleš
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-12
<zag_> i jopet si tu! na istommestu:)
<zag_> Atlantic777:  radi onaj laTeX :)
<Atlantic777> ajde da radi... :D
<Atlantic777> probaj lyx, pa ćeš videti šta je čudo :D
<Atlantic777> zag_: u čemu pišeš?
<zag_> o fabrici za proizvodnju odjece i obuce:)  http://2.105.34.25/latex/
<Atlantic777> ček ti pišeš tex dokument pa ga pakuješ u html?
<Atlantic777> ček, ako hoćeš da praviš sajtove, evo tebi jedan jako dobar link
<Atlantic777> u stvari, ajd na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic da razdlabamo o tome
<zag_> pa na ubuntu sam a ko je topic?
<zag_> ode
<Gregor__> ne radi captcha u kontaktima
<Guest95738> WUFF!WUFF! Izasao je novi papiiiiiiiiii!!
<promis> Ubuntu ima i satanic edition
<galegalegale> đe je forum nešto ne radi
<Atlantic777> pih nije valjda indijanac opet zasvapovao :/
<TildaTurn> <O
<Atlantic777> sada forum i sajt rade ok?
<promis> liči
<Atlantic777> malo su nas ovi praznici razbucali, pa dok se uhodamo opet :D
<promis> brte praznici su odavno scršeni
<Atlantic777> ej, raspust je :D
<promis> kako kome
<gonss> poz
<Atlantic777> poz gonss
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
 * bojce is back (gone 00:20:17)
<promis> Another one bites the dust
<Atlantic777> promis: ti to o nečem konkretnom ili samo razmišljaš naglas?
<promis> mislim na gnossa
<promis> teško je biti slobodan
<Atlantic777> aham :)
<promis> ne shvata da vlasnički softver uništava planetu
<promis> misli da baljezgam gluposti
<gonss> ne mislim to
<gonss> nego svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i na svoj izbor windowsa
<gonss> ti voliš ubuntu, meni ona smeta, eh kad bi bilo sve kako jedan čovek želi
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta sam propustio? :D
<promis> zaštoo bi birao nešto što vodi u smrt?
<Atlantic777> hajdemo na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic da se posvađamo ko 'akeri x.x
<gonss> kakvu smrt čoveče? tebi je kompjuter smrt?
<promis> neumerena potrošnja je smrt
<gonss> pih, ja samo volim da sam "slobodan" i da mogu da radim svoj "posao"
<gonss> a na windowsu je to lakše
<Atlantic777> hej, hajde na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> khm
<Anpu>  nedostaje mi BSOD :'(
<gonss_> izvinjavam se, puke net
<Atlantic777> Anpu: pa zar tebe da kickujem zbog offtopica? :D
<gonss_> kako da uđem u offtopic :D
<Atlantic777> gonss_: piši ovo
<Atlantic777>  /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Anpu> Atlantic777: tuzicu te kod bojceta!!!
<Atlantic777> kao redovnu poruku, samo počneš sa /
<Atlantic777> Anpu: bolje onda da se Å¡to pre hvatam motke. :D
<Atlantic777> gonss_: treba pomoć? :)
<gonss_> oko?
<Atlantic777> gonss_: oko ulaska na kanal, vidim da ne treba. :)
<Atlantic777> kuckamo tamo ;)
<Janko_> Pozdrav
<Janko_> nov sam ubuntu korisnik
<Janko_> :D
<promis> zdravno Janko_
<bojce> Pozdrav Janko_ i dobrodošao
<Janko_> Hvala :)
<Janko_> jos se snalazim
<Janko_> :D
<promis> pa kako ide Janko_
<Janko_> polako ide :)
<Janko_> trazim da l ima nekih programa sto mi treba :)
<Janko_> nece da mi otvori karticu, mislim cita da je ima, al kad kliknem kad ucitava i ne izbaci nista
<promis> koju karticu?
<Janko_> card reader, na laptopu
<promis> da li je uopšte prepoznat sam uređaj?
<Janko_> pa on u home folder (kolko sam ukapirao to je kao my computer) medju devices vidi karticu
<Janko_> i kad je otvorim kao nema nista
<Janko_> probacu sa drugom karticom
<Atlantic777> Janko_: ne, kartica neće biti u home folderu
<promis> znači u pogledu "computer" prikazuju se instance od kard ridera pre nego ubaciš ikakvu memorijsku karticu
<Atlantic777> verovatno će biti u media
<Janko_> ne, kad nema kartica u citacu, ne cita nista
<Janko_> kako se pali terminal?:)
<promis> ali bi moralo da piše nešto tipa SD itd
<Janko_> ne pise, tek kad ubacim karticu
<Atlantic777> Janko_: možete pritisnuti ctrl + alt + t
<Atlantic777> ili klik na dash, pa upišete terminal
<Atlantic777> mislim da može i alt + f2 pa upišete terminal ili gnome-terminal
<promis> Janko_: saću da povežem kod sebe čitač pa da ti pokažem na šta mislim
<Janko_> ne moras, bio problem do kartice, druga radi savrseno
<Atlantic777> Janko_: a da li ste uspeli da pronađete terminal?
<Atlantic777> često nam pomogne u pokušaju da pomognemo drugima :)
<Janko_> da, sad samo da provalim kako da instaliram sta sam hteo
<Janko_> sa ovim sudo
<Janko_> :D
<Atlantic777> Janko_: da li vam je možda lakše da za instaliranje za početak koristite softverski centar?
<Atlantic777> !apt-get
<lubotu3> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Janko_> pa naso sam samo kod za instaliranje preko terminala
<Atlantic777> koji kod? kopirajte ovde, ako nije predugačko
<Atlantic777> ako jeste, onda na paste.ubuntu.com
<Janko_> sudo recoverjpeg /dev/sda1
<promis> Janko_: pogledaj ovu sliku http://www.dodaj.rs/f/44/27/jBzx6vK/screenshot-computer-1.png
<Atlantic777> Janko_: to nije kod za instaliranje.
<promis> tako treba da izgleda prepoznat čitač kartice
<Atlantic777> Janko_: želite da vratite neke izgubljene slike?
<Janko_> tako nekako :)
<Atlantic777> davno, davno sam pisao na jednom forumu kako da se to uradi programom photorec
<Atlantic777> samo sekund da iskopam to uputstvo
<Atlantic777> nikako da se nakanim da ga zapišem na naš viki :(
<Janko_> promis, ja mislim da nemam ovaj computer ja ulazim preko home folder
<promis> pa imaš, tu gde ti je home imaš gore i dugme za computer
<Atlantic777> Janko_: na ovom sajtu sam pisao to uputstvo, moj nick je na tom forumu Sword
<Atlantic777> http://forum.pcigre.com/software/gde-nestase-folderi/
<Atlantic777> nećete omašiti poruku :)
<Atlantic777> program možete instalirate komandom: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Atlantic777> a pokrećete ga komandom: sudo photorec
<Janko_> e sad cu da probam
<Janko_> promis, ne znam gde xD al svejedno radi
<Janko_> imam problem kod instaliranja
<Atlantic777> šta kaže?
<Atlantic777> traži šifru, a ne vidi se? :)
<Janko_> e to
<Janko_> :D
<Janko_> sta da mu radim? samo da kucam?
<Atlantic777> samo kucate i enter
<Atlantic777> to tako treba ;)
<Janko_> radi :)
<Janko_> hvala
<Atlantic777> nema na čemu :)
<promis> Janko_: a ovako izgleda kad se ubaci memorijska kartica u čitač http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1s/G8/3cFOGYkT/screenshot-computer.png plus sam označio ikonicu za aktiviranje "computer" pregleda
<promis> posle ubacivanja kartice se pojavljuje natpis sa leve strane
<Janko_> kako da slikam da ja tebi pokazem kako to meni izgleda
<Janko_> :D
<Atlantic777> printscreen
<Atlantic777> dugme na tastaturi
<promis> alt+prntscrn
<Atlantic777> promis: Å¡ta menja alt? odavno nisam na ubuntu... :/
<promis> samo aktivan prozor
<Janko_> sto niste? nije dobar?:)
<Atlantic777> Ma ja volim da prčkam, a ubuntu nije za to, ubuntu je da se koristi...
<Atlantic777> mada, daleko od toga da ubuntu nije pogodan za prilagođavanje
<Janko_> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/S/44/2STmchgH/screenshot-at-2012-01-12.png
<Janko_> mene windows iznervirao, stalno BSOD zbog nekih drajvera za grafiku i reko neces vise da me jebes
<Janko_> :D
<Atlantic777> možemo i bsod da vam sredimo ;)
<Janko_> ovo mi za 5 minuta naslo 18000 fajlova o.O
<Atlantic777> baš smo Anpu i ja pričali na tu temu
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> Janko_: da li skenirate dobru particiju?
<Atlantic777>  Å¡ta ste izabrali? /dev/sdb Å¡ta?
<Janko_> necu, posle cu se vratim na win, a ovo mi se svidja :)
<Janko_> odabrao sam sve da mi trazi :/
<Atlantic777> koje sve?
<Atlantic777> koja tačno opcija?
<Atlantic777> da li se sećate šta je pisalo?
<Janko_> Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB (RO) - ATA ST9500325AS
<Atlantic777> slobondo zaustavite to
<Atlantic777> to je vaš hard disk, ne memorijska kartica
<Atlantic777> dajte ispis komande: sudo fdisk -l
<Janko_> gde mogu da pratim procesor?
<Janko_> ma to sam i hteo
<Atlantic777> kopirajte na paste.ubuntu.com
<promis> au Janko_ pa ovi su skroz izmenili izgled nautilusa. no, odlaskom na ovu adresu verovatno ćete dobiti pogled kao moj: computer:///
<Janko_> al ocu da prekinem, ,mnogo dugo to
<Atlantic777> procesor... postoji program system monitor
<Atlantic777> Janko_: slobodno prekinite
<Janko_> promis
<Janko_> a gde da kucam? u terminalu?
<Janko_> prekinuo sam
<Janko_> mnogo mocno ovo, nalazi mi fajlove obrisane pre milion godina
<promis> ne u naulilusu, u već otvoreni nautilus pritisnite ctrl+l i pojaviće vam se mogućnost za upisivanje putanja
<Atlantic777> ja sam tako vratio slike sa svojeg 18. rođendana ^^
<Atlantic777> neka pijana budala obrisala
<Atlantic777> na primer ja :D
<Atlantic777> ehej Janko_ dobrodošao nazad :D
<Janko__> ja spustio prozor i nema ga sad
<Janko__> sa strane kao da chrome nije ni upaljen
<Janko__> ste napisali nesto posle moje poruke?
<Atlantic777> ništa korisno
<Janko__> inace kakav je ubuntu? moze se radi na njemu? :) mislim uopste linuc
<Janko__> linux
<Atlantic777> naravnod a može
<Atlantic777> ja godinama u kući nemam ni jedan windows
<Atlantic777> a imam i dosta računara i korisnika
<Atlantic777> a polako i prijatelje i rodbinu selim na linux
<Atlantic777> i niko se ne buni
<Atlantic777> sve dok sam tu da im sredim Å¡ta god zabrljaju :)
<Janko__> meni lepo izgleda, pa cu da vidim :)
<Janko__> verovatno je malo teze raditi al ok :)
<Atlantic777> samo stvar navike
<promis> Janko_ me nije sad teže da radim na windovsu
<promis> jer sam ovde sve podesio kako mi odgovara
<promis> dok nisam počeo da koristim ubuntu, nikad nisam izvlačio maksimum od OS-a
<Janko__> sad trazim pascal :)
<Atlantic777> postoji freepascal
<Atlantic777> i razvojno okruženje, koje kao liči na delphi
<Atlantic777> neki ris beše
<Atlantic777> mačka divlja
<Atlantic777> samo sekund :D
<Atlantic777> lazarus
<Atlantic777> a onda je ikona bila mačka
<Janko__> ma meni lakse free pascal, snacicu da instaliram valjda :)
<Atlantic777> kažem, koristite software center
<Atlantic777> samo upišete šta vam treba, i instalirate, na klik
<Janko__> kako komanda za paljene photoreca bese?
<Atlantic777> sudo photorec
<Atlantic777> samo napišite šta je sve od „particija“ ponudio
<Janko__> a ne mogu da palim iz nekog foldera i tako to?
<Atlantic777> zapravo... možete, ali bolje ovako ;)
<Atlantic777> nije do moje volje, već je tako zamišljeno
<Atlantic777> photorec se verovatno nalazi u /usr/bin folderu
<Atlantic777> ovako je najjednostavnije
<Janko__> bolje onda ovako, samo da popamtim komande :)
<Atlantic777> ma brzo se to pohvata
<Atlantic777> sudo je inače komanda koja vam da je „administratorska“ prava
<Atlantic777> tačnije root
<Atlantic777> a root je korisnički nalog na svakom linux sistemu koji ima sve privilegije
<Atlantic777> root može bilo šta
<Atlantic777> a photorec je jednostavno program
<Atlantic777> tako da je: sudo photorec
<Atlantic777> komanda za pokretanje programa photorec u administratorskom režimu
<Atlantic777> tako da bi imao pristup memorijskoj kartici takav da može da izvlači podatke
<Atlantic777> sudo firefox bi pokrenuo firefox u root režimu
<Janko__> aha, kapiram
<Janko__> mnogo mocan ovaj program, ovo nikad nisam nasao na winu
<Atlantic777> eto, a taj program bez problema radi i na windowsu
<Atlantic777> ali je ipak pisan za linux
<Atlantic777> da li ste čuli za vlc?
<Atlantic777> jedan prilično popularan multimedijalni plejer
<promis> Atlantic777: gksu firefox ;)
<Janko__> jesam
<Janko__> ima i na winu
<Janko__> :)
<Atlantic777> promis: eh sad odma da zbunimo čoveka skroz na skroz :D
<Atlantic777> Janko_: e pa vlc je isto, što bi se reklo, „linuxov program“
<promis> treba učiti od početka kako treba
<Atlantic777> top-to-bottom i bottom-to-top filozofije
<Atlantic777> ja sam nekako za ovu drugu :D
<Atlantic777> uopšteno ali u celini
<Atlantic777> pa kasnije u detalje
<Atlantic777> ode nam kolega :(
<Jankoo> mnogo mi se greje laptop
<Jankoo> :(
<Jankoo> kako rekoste program za pracenje procesora?
<Atlantic777> system monitor
<Jankoo> je l bi trebo manje resursa da trosi nego win ili ne?
<promis> ne mora da znači
<promis> neke verzije Ubunta bi to morale, kao Å¡to je Lubuntu
<Atlantic777> pozdrav ;)
<Atlantic777> ln
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-13
<Janko_> ima li koga?:)
<janko_> Mnogo mi se zagrejava laptop na ubuntu, a bas mi se svideo :/
<promis> koja grafička?
<janko_> hd 4950
<promis> koji drajver koristiš?
<janko_> zar se to nije samo instaliralo? :)
<promis> dakle verovatno koristiš onda slobodni drajver
<janko_> verovatno
<janko_> :)
<promis> neće moći, ati traži vlasnilki drajver da se nebi grejao
<promis> koji ubuntu koristiš?
<janko_> hm
<janko_> je l mogu ja to da skinem?:)
<promis> koji ubuntu koristiš?
<janko_> 11.04
<janko_> najnoviji
<promis> najnoviji je 11.10
<janko_> cek da vidim
<janko_> al mislim da sam taj skinuo
<janko_> AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64
<janko_> to sam naso na njihovom sajty
<janko_> sajtu*
<promis>  koji ubuntu koristiš?
<janko_> 11.10
<janko_> 32 bit sam skinuo, pisalo da to preporucuju
<promis> taj ubuntu neče da radi dobro sa vlsničkim drajverom
<janko_> :@
<janko_> strasno vise, ja sam wina preso na ubuntu zbog drajvera
<janko_> sad i ovde jebe
<janko_> :)
<promis> to reci atiju
<promis> a i pogrešan ti je razlog za prelazak
<janko_> a na starijem ubuntu radi normalno?
<janko_> ma mogo sam sredim to na winu, nego mi se smucilo vise, a i odavno se kanim da probam neki linux
<janko_> da predjem onda na 10.0
<janko_> 10.04
<janko_> ?
<promis> može stariji
<promis> ili drugi derivat
<janko_> ima li neki dobar?:)
<janko_> mislim, predpostavljam da je ubuntu najbolji
<promis> svi su dobri
<promis> mada to zavisi od tebe
<janko_> kakva je razlika u derivatima?
<promis> u DE
<janko_> a to je?:)
<promis> desktop enviroment
<promis> !DE
<lubotu3> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<janko_> sad cu da pogledam sta se nudi
<janko_> samo jos nesto, je l na svakom moze da se koristi softwere centre i tako to?
<promis> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/derivati/
<promis> da
<janko_> u pa ekstra, precicu onda na neki drugi
<promis> u stvari, samo ubuntu ima softver centar, u drugima se koristi sinaptik
<janko_> lubuntu mi se svidja
<janko_> a na svakom mogu isti programi?
<promis> mada možda može da se instalira, nisam probao
<promis> da na svakom isti programi
<promis> iste su riznice. to je isti distro samo eto ima drukčiji DE
<promis> slušaj, pre nego uradiš reinstall
<promis> ti ipak instaliraj vlasnički drajver, pa vidi kako će da radi
<promis> možda ti bude radilo kako treba
<janko_> sad cu da procesljam sta se nudi
<janko_> a mozda i ne?:D
<promis> drajver instaliraj u additional drives
<promis> niakko sa sajta
<janko_> mislis da probam na ovoj sad verziji?
<promis> da
<promis> ništa te ne košta
<janko_> u additional drivers instaliran je drajver za graficku 'ATI/AMD propertiary FGLRX graphics driver'
<janko_> a nije mi instaliran ATI/AMD propertiary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)
<Atlantic777> ako me sećanje dobro služi, webmasteryoda i ja smo čačkali baš fglrx pošto nam se grejao
<Atlantic777> tačnije, on je čačkao, a ja sam samo pokupio podešavanja
<Atlantic777> i onda sam se vration na open source drajver :D
<Atlantic777> može se srediti, mogao bih negde u logovima to da iskopam
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da imam to još uvek negde
<janko_> i sta da mu radim?:D da probam da instaliram i ovo post-release
<janko_> ?
<Atlantic777> ne znam, slabo ja stojim s tim drajverima
<janko_> a da li ce raditi normalno sa nekim drugim derivatom?
<promis> mislim da ne. znači ipak je instaliran vlasnički drajver
<janko_> znaci nema mi pomoci
<promis> to se ne zna
<janko_> bas nemam srece
<promis> pa, laptopovi su uvdek bili njesra
<promis> to su uređaji koji se koriste smao u krajnjoj nuždi
<janko_> ma ima da pokusam da sredim, sigurno moze, na winu se nije grejao, ne ovoliko
<Atlantic777> promis: huh, ja teram gentoo već više od godinu dana, bez većih kikseva (kiksevi su uvek bili moji), kompajliram sve u 16 i ništa mu nije
<janko_> ne znam, meni mnogo lakse da budem na lapotu
<Atlantic777> a još je i MSI u pitanju
<Atlantic777> kad se grejo, bilo je vreme za čišćenje i to je to :)
<promis> pa i ja koristim moj već 3 godine na ubuntu i ništa mi ne fali
<promis> ali bez obzira, i dalje stojim iza tvrdnje da su jesra
<Atlantic777> možda sam se odvikao od desktopa, ali laptop meni nije njesra
<Atlantic777> možda zato što ga koristim kao desktop sa redovnom tastaturom, mišem, velikim monitorom... :D
<Atlantic777> ali i netbook obožavam
<janko_> ne znam ni sta da trazim, ni sta da citam
<janko_> :)
<Atlantic777> ako engleski nije problem, ja bih malo potražio po „velikom“ ubuntu forumu
<Atlantic777> svratio na onaj veliki #ubuntu kanal
<janko_> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<janko_> to?
<Atlantic777> A i kanali #radeon i #ati mogu biti od koristi.
<Atlantic777> janko_: baš to :)
<janko_> hvala
<janko_> nacicu valjda nesto po forumu i kanalima
<janko_> na forumu ima poseban deo za dell :)
<pacov> poz svima
<pacov> cheese: Depends: libcheese-gtk 20 but it is not going to be installed
<pacov> neko resenje
<promis> ubacivao si neke ppa?
<pacov> probao sam
<promis> probao ili ubcivao?
<pacov> ubacivao
<promis> pa verovatno ti ti pravi konflikt sada
<pacov> kako se toga resiti
<promis> zašta ti je taj ppa, šta ti je trebalo u njemu?
<pacov> eo ovako pojavio mi se update skrsilo mi se dosta toga kao sto su flash player i cheese pa sam onda probao sa ppa
<promis> pa jel ti treba cheese?
<pacov> evo ja opet
<janko_> the drivers don't cause hardware to overheat, you'd be the first
<janko_> to mi rekose na jednom kanalu
<pacov> Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running.
<pacov> poze li ovo neko da objasni
<promis> pacov: daj ispis od : lsb_release -a
<promis> pa koji derivat koristiš pacov
<janko_> imam jedno pitanje
<janko_> kako da omogucim da brisem foldere, zakljucane
<janko_> posto sam sinoc vracao neke stare podatke i sve ih smesta u zakljucane foldere
<pacov> koristim ubuntu 11.10
<pacov> a koliko znam to nije derivat
<pacov> promis javi se
<pacov> a uradio sam i ovo  Upgrade to Linux Kernel 3.2 in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<fb0x> e
<fb0x> uh xD
<marw> šta se dešava sa ff-om? postiji li verzija na srpskom?
<marw> da, 9.0.1
<petar_> Ljudi, srećna Srpska Nova !!!!
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-14
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<janko_> pozdrav
<janko_> instalirao sam stariju verziju ubuntua i opet mi se zagreva laptop :(
<TildaTurn> LTS?
<janko_> da
<TildaTurn> si probao i 10.04 LTS verziju?
<janko_> upravo tu sam instalirao sad
<janko_> ne razumem sto se ovo desava
<TildaTurn>  pa, moze svasta. mislim da je drajver za graficku. sacekaj nekog iskusnijeg sto se lap-topa tice.
<janko_> instalirao sam property
<TildaTurn> si pitao na forumu?
<janko_> e to nisam
<janko_> :)
<TildaTurn> a pree toga pregledao slicne teme?
<TildaTurn> pogledaj prvo pa ako nema odgovora itd pitaj.
<TildaTurn> i obavezno navedi tacan hardwer
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-15
<Atlantic777> Hej, da li je neko imao problema s filmovizijom?
<Atlantic777> Imam JRE i radi...
<Atlantic777> Pokrene player, ali neće da krene sa učitavanjem filma. :/
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<Beretta021> ljudi
<Beretta021> sta je sa freenode ssl?
<Beretta021> ne mogu preko irssi da se konektujem
<Ddpbf> освјежи сетификат
<Beretta021> http://pastebin.com/z9zvDQng
<Beretta021> kako?
<Ddpbf> цимни ђуру, он је стручњак за то
<Beretta021> nem kako :P
<Ddpbf> види и он има сличан проблем изгледа
<Ddpbf> :D
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> oso sam na #irssi da ih priupitam :)
<Beretta021> haaa
<Beretta021> freenode pravi problem
<Beretta021> :/
<Beretta021> moracu da ih spamujem
<nemysis> FreeNode nema SSL trenutno vidi to na topicu #freenode
<gonss> Pozdrav svima, oće neko da mi objasni kako da instaliram CS na Ubuntu?
<promis> samo pokreneš intalaciju sa wine i to je to.
<gonss> Pa ne želi, kaže da nabavim neku kopiju programa.
<promis> koja je tačana poruka?
<gonss> The setup files are corrupted. Please obtain a new copy of the program.
<promis> Pa, valjda je jasna poruka
<gonss> Valjda.
<gonss> promis: pitanje, ubacio sam CD za instalaciju štampača, i zašto tu instalaciju neće da pokrene?
<Atlantic777> gonss: zato Å¡to ne treba da je pokrene.
<Atlantic777> ne trebaju ti drajveri sa cd-a, sve je već u sistemu
<Atlantic777> da li se nešto desilo kada si priključio štampač?
<promis> zato što se štampač u linuksu neinstalira sa cd'a
<Atlantic777> da li ga je sistem nekako prepoznao?
<gonss> Atlantic777: pa kako da pokrenem štampač?
<gonss> ma, sve vreme je uključeno
<gonss> nego mi baš sad treba
<Atlantic777> gonss: ummm, jesi li probao uopšte da štampaš? Možda radi...
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> later
<gonss> ma treba mi skeniranje tačnije
<promis> taj se štampač još nije rodio, koji se instalira sa cd u linuksu
<promis> koja je oznaka tog multifunkcionalnog uređaja?
<gonss> oznaka?
<promis> proizvođač i model
<gonss> HP Deskjet 2050
<gonss> ?
<gonss> Promise, Antlantic777 ? znate li možda?
<promis> polako bre
<promis> Currently HP Deskjet 2050 All-in-One J510 series is not supported by HPLIP. Will keep you updated when it is supported.
<promis>           said     on 2010-07-14:
<Atlantic777> ček da proverim sane
<promis> Scanner is currently not supported for HP DeskJet 2050 All-in-One J510  series by HPLIP. Will keep you updated when it is supported.
<promis>           said     on 2010-08-06:
<promis> I have this all-in-one printer (HP DeskJet 2050 All-in-One J510). With the latest hplip version (3.11.1) scan works!
<promis> said     on 2011-02-19:
<promis> trenutna verzija je 3.11.12
<gonss> ok, i Å¡ta sad ja da radim? :D
<promis> ovako, za ubuntu 11.10 kaže da radi scan
<Atlantic777> sane ga nema na spisku...
<promis> Scan supported means that PC initiated scan using a SANE compatible  software application is supported over parallel, USB, or network  (depending on I/O connection).
<promis> pa ovako. uključi taj uređaj i pokreni: hp-setup
<gonss> a gde da ga nađem? ja priključim i ništa se ne desi
<Atlantic777> gonss: terminal
<gonss> ok
<gonss> Å¡ta tamo?
<promis> prvo vidi da li ima ovo: sudo apt-get install hplip
<gonss> sad je izašlo
<gonss> [sudo] password for gonss:
<promis> pa ukucaj ga
<gonss> kaže da je hplip već u najnovijoj verziji
<promis> dobro
<promis> onda idi: hp-setup
<promis> mada bi bilo dobro da se vidi koja je to verzija:  dpkg -l|grep hplip
<gonss> izađe mi ovo
<gonss> warning: Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed. error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<gonss> ?
<promis> daj ispis od: dpkg -l|grep hplip
<promis> i od: dpkg -l|grep python-qt4
<gonss> za ovo prvo je
<gonss> ii  hplip                                  3.11.7-1ubuntu3.1                       HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP) ii  hplip-cups                             3.11.7-1ubuntu3.1                       HP Linux Printing and Imaging - CUPS Raster driver (hpcups) ii  hplip-data                             3.11.7-1ubuntu3.1                       HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files
<gonss> a za ovo drugo ništa
<promis> onda isntaliraj: sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<gonss> nešto instalira
<gonss> gotovo
<promis> ajde probaj odma: hp-scan
<gonss> skenirao je
<gonss> koji si ti pro, hvala ti
<promis> ajde sad namesti štampač: hp-setup
<gonss> sad mi je izbacio oću li preko USB, neki netword/ethernet, wireless, parallel port
<gonss> :D
<promis> pa usb valjda
<promis> trebalo bi da se sam snađe i sve podesi
<gonss> izgleda da je smotan
<promis> pa jel prijavio da je video štampač u koraku 2
<gonss> evo, kaže da je štampač dodat
<promis> dobro, to bi trebalo da je u redu
<gonss> sad mi traži neku adresu uređaja
<promis> pa malo pre si rekao da je dodat. jel nema da se odabere
<gonss> jeste, dodat je
<gonss> Å¡ta sad?
<promis> pa ništa, probaj da štampaš da vidiš jel radi
<gonss> radi
<promis> eto
<gonss> hvala ti :D
<promis> probaj sad da skeniraš sa programom: simple scan
<promis> nađi ga u menijima
<Atlantic777> gonss: još nisi instalirao win? :Č)
<gonss> Atlantic777: Ma baguje mi komp užasno kad se pokreće preko virtualbox-a
<gonss> promis: ali kad skenira, veličina je 8 mb slike
<promis> kojom metodom?
<gonss> pa onom preko terminal
<Atlantic777> gonss: u kojem formatu? tiff?
<gonss> .png
<promis> kucaj u terminal: man hp-scan
<gonss> .jpg ustvari
<promis> pa onda podesi Å¡ta ti treba
<promis> mada koliko vidim Xsane bi trebalo da podrži ho skenere
<promis> hp
<gonss> hvala ti :D
<promis> ništa
<promis> Atlantic777: ima ovo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne#Scanning
<promis> ali to nađoh tek posle ;)
<Kostic> Људи, имам проблема са плавим зубом...
<Kostic> Уре
<Kostic> *Уреађај који користим је неки Bluesoleil...
<Kostic> Видим на њиховом сајту да постоји порт за Убунту али он кошта ~16 долара...
<Kostic> ево излаза lsusb команде
<Kostic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/805603/
<promis> Poslao sam developerima jednog programa neke dopune, pa su ih upravo uvrstili. Bolji osećaj od prijavljivanja bagova. ;)
<Kostic> неке од предности слободног софтвера...
<Kostic> А тек када урадиш цео програм и поделиш са другима...
<Kostic>  :)
<promis> tebra, pa ovaj bt bi trebalo da radi
<Kostic> неће
<Kostic> пробао сам и bluezman
<Kostic> и овај стандардни који иде са убунтуом
<promis> koliko vidim, čas radi pa ne radi
<Kostic> и онај КДЕ блутут менаџер
<promis> zavisi od ubuntu izdanja
<Kostic> код мене на рачунару су тренутно инсталирани дебијан 6 и убунту 10.10
<promis> jel ti pomaže nešto ovo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<promis> taj isti uređaj se nalazi kao primer
<Kostic> погледаћу па ћу се јавити...
<promis> haha, pazi ovaj komentar: natty amd64 in my laptop Bus 008 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) bluetooth module wont work until sudo kill bluetoothd and then restarting bluetoothd in 10.10 works fine
<promis> "sudo service bluetooth restart" or "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" works
<Atlantic777> promis: zašto ti ne pišeš blog? :D
<promis> zato Å¡to stvaram druge stvari
<Atlantic777> mislim da ima ljudi koji bi voleli da čitaju o tvojim zanimacijama
<Atlantic777> to je ionako samo zapisnik
<promis> Ne znam, nisam u fazonu. Neki tip mi je rekao da bih bio dobar twiteraš ;) jer imam "dobre" rečenice
<promis> ja sam mu rekao da je to za budale
<promis> no, ne baš tako grubo
<Atlantic777> ja se već par godina trudim da blogujem, pa mi ne ide, ali mislim da sam shvatio gde sam grešio
<Atlantic777> uvek sam hteo da pišem za nekoga
<Atlantic777> sada kada to gledam samo kao zapisnik, jednostavno tefter za stvari koje radim inače
<Atlantic777> ide mnogo lakše
<Atlantic777> ne vidim više blog kao mesto za stvaranje, već mesto za ostavljanje mrvica
<promis> ono, nije da nisam sa nekih project-blogova našao korisne informacije, ali nisam u fazonu da javno govorim o svojim aktivnostima
<promis> jeste da sam izjavom o "commit"u zašao u tu sveru, ali to je bio trenutak koji me je poneo svojim osećajem
<promis> da sad sistematizujem takve stvari, bilo bi mi previše
<promis> i rekao sam to ovde gde su ljudi imali slično iskustvo, pa mogu da razumeju. Kao što je kostić reagovao. A da sam to napisao na nekom tvitu, imalo bi manji značaj.
<Kostic> Запео сам на трећем кораку... Ево пестбина http://paste.ubuntu.com/805659/
<Kostic> А грешка ми не помаже много.  :(
<Atlantic777> Kostic: koje je okruženje u pitanju? Ako je nešto sitnije, na primer fluxbox, ili openbox, možda nije startovana dbus sesija.
<Atlantic777> sudo dbus-launch simple-agent bla bla
<Atlantic777> da li tako hoće?
<Kostic> Гном 2.32.0
<Atlantic777> onda verovatno dbus radi ok
<Atlantic777> nešto mi se čini da gnome neće da radi bez toga
<Kostic> погледаћу да ли неко од другова има неки другачији блутут па ћу га заменити...
<Kostic> И шта мислите о овом SOPA предлогу и Hackerspace Global Grid иницијативи?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-07
<joostvb> христос се роди
<stereo_advance> o/
<profiler1982> hristos se rodi
<stereo_advance> vaistinu se rodi
<profiler1982> ovde tisina po obicaju.....
<stereo_advance> ceo dan
<profiler1982> hehe
<stereo_advance> bio je dragan99 na pola sekunde
<stereo_advance> ne znam na kojem je kanalu, nisam ga video odavno
<profiler1982> znam
<profiler1982> trazimo se
<stereo_advance> pozdravi ga kad ga vidiš
<profiler1982> ceo dan
<profiler1982> ok
<profiler1982> e da je ovde upola kao na forumu
<stereo_advance> Baba otisla kod doktora:
<stereo_advance> - Doktore, kupila sam slusni aparat!
<stereo_advance> - Odlicno! Kako Vam je muz?
<stereo_advance> - Ma jeftino! Samo 300 dinara!
<profiler1982> hehhe
<profiler1982> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-phone--16945?pid=213535#pid213535
<profiler1982> jel ovo ok?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-08
<alexxxxxa> pozdrav!
<alexxxxxa> Ljudi, pomagajte, nece da se VGA kablom prebaci slika na
<alexxxxxa> TV
<alexxxxxa> nije mi jasno zasto
<bitlord> prvo objasni sta i kako si spojio
<alexxxxxa> VGA kabl sam umesto u monitor koji inace koristim, ubacio na TV
<bitlord> jesi odabrao ulaz na TV-u?
<alexxxxxa> jesam
<alexxxxxa> to sam inace radio nekada, pod windowsom radi automatski
<bitlord> jesi to radio na sistemu koji je vec pokrenut ili si restartovao masinu/startovao iz pocetka ...?
<alexxxxxa> vec pokrenut
<alexxxxxa> je l' treba da restartujem?
<bitlord> mozda je rezolucija monitora veca nego rezolucija TV-a, pa ne radi, a automatski ne detektuje promenu na zivom sistemu
<bitlord> mozda mozes da postavis rezoluciju pre prebacivanja na novi monitor
<bitlord> koristis samo jedan izlaz?
<alexxxxxa> da
<kgb> jesi proverio da nisi.. punjac za telefon stavio u tv
<alexxxxxa> hahaha
<kgb> ;s
<alexxxxxa> I proverio sam da li sam naponski kabal ubacio u utikac
<alexxxxxa> :p
<kgb> to! :)
<alexxxxxa> Znam da izgleda glupo kad se postavljaju osnovna pitanja, ali verujte da se nekad tu krije caka :)
<bitlord> alexxxxxa, ako koristis neki driver koji podrzava RandR, mozda mozes da ispises komandu u terminalu i da prikacis monitor i samo pritisnes enter mozda proradi i na zivom sistemu :D
<alexxxxxa> Nvidia
<bitlord> oh, blob, ne znam jel on podrzava RandR, jedino mozes pokusati staviti neki <= rezoluciju koju tvoj TV podrzava pa onda prebaciti
<kgb> sa nvidia... ima nvidia-settings, btw.
<kgb> (da ne mora rucno nista da se kuca)
<alexxxxxa> samo sekund momci, sad cu da pokusam
<alexxxxxa> da povezem
<alexxxxxa> hvala svima, samo sam podesio rezoluciju
<alexxxxxa> 1024x768
<alexxxxxa> verovatno TV nece na 1400 900
<alexxxxxa> pozdrav!
<alexxxxxa> odoh
<bitlord> izgleda da i nvidia blob podrzava RandR
<bitlord> tako da mozes i to da koristis
<bitlord> eh, ode :(
<profiler1982> zdravo tilda
<alexxxxxxka> LJUDI! Morao sad da dizem iz starijeg kernela :( Posle update-a nece da se upali :( Pomagajte, nece display da radi na normalnom kernelu...
<alexxxxxxka> Kako da se vrate promene koje su napravljene? Iz tog razloga ne radim redovno update, jer mi se obavezno nesto poremeti. Prosli put sam morao da dizem sistem iznova
<bitlord> ako koristis nvidia blob, moras i njega da update-ujes kad i kernel, inace nece raditi
<alexxxxxxka> koristim nvidia, ali ne znam sta je to blob
<bitlord> hehe, onda je verovatno to problem
<alexxxxxxka> reci na brzaka sta da radim
<bitlord> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_blob  (mada ti to nije puno vazno)
<bitlord> kako si instalirao nvidia driver?
<alexxxxxxka> instalirao sam ga skoro, tj. pre nego da uradim update.
<alexxxxxxka> instalirao ga preko cmd
<alexxxxxxka> onda i jos nesto
<alexxxxxxka> i onda je radilo nvidia-settings
<alexxxxxxka> i tu sam mogao dodatne stvari da podesavam
<alexxxxxxka> ali sad ne moze (u  ovom kernelu)
<bitlord> jesi instalirao iz repozitorijuma kao paket ili rucno preuzeo  fajl sa nvidia sajta ...?
<alexxxxxxka> iz repa
<bitlord> onda mozda kasni update za nvidia driver (ili je nesto drugo u pitanju)
<alexxxxxxka> sta da radim?
<alexxxxxxka> kako da vratim one promene?
<bitlord> da li je medju update-ima kad je i kernel update-ovan stigao i novi nvidia driver?
<bitlord> ako imas stari kernel instaliran i jos uvek radi dobro i sa nvidia driver-om, koristi ga dok se ne sredi
<alexxxxxxka> hoces biti tu? idem da restart
<alexxxxa> ja sam, ali sa lap topa sada
<bitlord> ne znam gde/kako da se pogleda log za deb distribucije, ako znas pogledaj pa vidi da li ima ista vezano za nvidia da je update-ovano kad i kernel (zadnji update) to mozes iz konzole
<alexxxxka> ovaj kernel mi odgovara. Kako da podesim da ovaj ostane=
<alexxxxka> ?
<bitlord> sorry, to je preko mojih mogucnosti :(
<alexxxxka> nece preko gruba
<alexxxxka> jednostavno nema ta opcija u /etc/default/grub
<alexxxxka> googlam
<bitlord> ako je grub2 mozda je ovo grub-set-default    (vidi man stranicu) ili je to samo "jednokratno"
<bitlord> grub2-... ne grub :D
<alexxxxka> uradio grub-mkconfig
<alexxxxka> pa grub-update
<alexxxxka> idem da reset
<bitlord> zasto?
<alexxxxka> mislio sam da ce ono da podesi
<bitlord> on ce valjda da podesi najnoviji da bude prvi?
<alexxxxka> joj, ne znam.
<bitlord> pa probaj ovo  grub2-set-default 'tekst za stavku koja ti radi'                  ili samo grub-set-default (mozda su preimenovali, ako imas grub-mkconfig ...)
<bitlord> za svaki u /boot/grub2/grub.cfg imas   menuentry  'neko ime'    (primer  " menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class ... " pa valjda to prvo pod jednostrukim navodnicima koristis za "identifikaciju" onoga sto zelis da bude default)
<alexxxxka> ok
<alexxxxka> pokusacu sad
<bitlord> ok, nisam citao, moze i broj (valjda redni broj, i valjda pocinju od 0) MENU_ENTRY is a number, a menu item title or a menu item identifier.
<alexxxxka> stavio sam broj 2
<alexxxxka> boze pomozi
<alexxxxxka> ljudi, nisam uspeo
<alexxxxxka> i ljut sam
<alexxxxxka> otvaram temu sutra ili kad budem stigao
<bitlord> ako si stavio 2, mozda je to 3. u nizu, a tebi treba 2. (tj. 1) (bar ako se broji od 0)
<alexxxxxka> ja jesam odusevljen open-source idejom, i zeljom ljudi da pomognu, ali dodjavola sve, ako ja moram da dizem sistem iznova jer niko ne ume da mi objasni kako da ponistim poslednju update. Prosto da se covek uplasi da radi update. I to nije problem samo na jednoj masini, ovo je vec treca masina na koju staljam linux. Uvek sam morao nesto dodatno da podesavam...
<alexxxxxka> wifi, zvuk, karticu
<alexxxxxka> i ok, hajde, da se ne zalim previse, ali UPDATE je djavolja rabota.
<alexxxxxka> Bitlord, hvala na pomocu ;)
<bitlord> haha, ma nisam nista pomogao, jedino sto ti nije bilo dosadno :o)
<alexxxxxka> ok, pozdrav, idem ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-09
<Kostic> Уф... Ала пуца нешто Лончпед... :|
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-10
<Kostic> Аааа! Стао ми мозак! Како беше гласи превод од Countdown Timer?!?
<Icy_blue> Tajmer?
<Icy_blue> Å¡toperica?
<Icy_blue> sad zavisi šta odbrojavaš, kako?
<Kostic> Штоперица!
<Kostic> То!
<Kostic> Ма преводим Казама на Лончпеду...
<Kostic> :* Icy_blue... I owe you one :beer:...
<Icy_blue> :)
<Kostic> Offtopic: Успео сам да искукам ЗИМ датотеку српске Википедије од ових из Кивикса... Биће за једно 2-3 месеца. http://sourceforge.net/p/kiwix/feature-requests/517/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-11
<profiler1982> kako da namestim midori da mi radi?
<profiler1982> isto mam problem sa epiphany
<profiler1982> ali njega pokrene
<profiler1982> ali js ne radi kako treba
<profiler1982> i svi bazirani na webkit zezaju
<profiler1982> i tisina non stop
<profiler1982> odoh
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-12
<alexaaaa> zasto ~/ nekad ne radi=
<alexaaaa> ?
<bitlord> primer
<bitlord> ~/ je ustvari  /home/$USER
<alexaaaa> konkretno, nece da radi kod Wine-a
<alexaaaa> znam
<alexaaaa> kod wine-a sam morao da pisem rucno /home/user
<alexaaaa> umesto ~/
<bitlord> ne znam za wine, ne koristim, nesto drugo?
<bitlord> mada to bi trebalo da bude stvar shell-a ako se ne varam (ali nisam 100% siguran)
<bitlord> jedino ako ga ne prosledis kao neki string ili nesto tako (ali posto ne znam puno, ne mogu objasniti :D
<alexaaaa> koliko je stabilan sistem, ako se nikada ne updatuje?
<bitlord> alexaaaa, stabilnost manje vise, ako radi sve, stabilan je, vaznija stvar su sigurnosne ispravke
<alexaaaa> Imam izuzezno losa iskustva s update-om, preko 3 - 4 losa iskustva. Jednostavno sam od muke morao sistem iznova da instaliram.
<bitlord> znam, desava se, ali update-i su vrlo vazni, i kad naucis malko kako da odrzavas sistem (radis sa package manager-om, i znas kako sta funkcionise) nije problem vratiti staro stanje dok se ne popravi ili sam popraviti
<bitlord> alexaaaa, ja mislim da je vrlo vazno ako nesto ne radi prijaviti bug, ili bolje prvo pitati na mailing listi, forumu, pa tek onda bugtracker (jer ako niko drugi ne zna za tvoj problem, niko ga nece ni resiti)
<Atlantic777> alexaaaa: version upgrade ume da bude gadan, ali redovan update uglavnom nije i treba da nadograđuješ sistem redovno.
<alexaaaa> ne mislim na version upgrade
<alexaaaa> nego na redovan update
<alexaaaa> meni redovan update ume da srusi sistem
<alexaaaa> onda sam morao da pokrenem iz gruba stariji kernel
<alexaaaa> to je bilo pre nekoliko dana
<alexaaaa> posto nisam mogao da podesim kao default
<alexaaaa> ja sam iz nule instalirao sistem
<profiler1982> koja ti je verzija ubuntu
<alexaaaa> Ja sam za navek odustao od sitnih update-a
<alexaaaa> 12.10
<alexaaaa> ali sve jedno, i na 12.4 mi se isto desilo jednom
<alexaaaa> i na 11.10 takodje
<profiler1982> sta se desava nakon update kernela?
<bitlord> alexaaaa, mozda bi trebao to vreme investirati u ucenje nekih osnova system-a koji koristis, bilo bi ti dosta lakse (ali definitivno da instlairas i zaboravis toga nema nigde, pa ni na windows-u)
<alexaaaa> sada se prosto plasim da radim to
<Atlantic777> meni ako ne padne X, ja to ni ne računam kao update :P
<alexaaaa> sta je to X?
<alexaaaa> meni display nije radio
<Atlantic777> to šta vidiš
<bitlord> Atlantic777, najgore je kad sve znas sta treba, ali zaboravis da odradis prije reboot-a :o)
<Atlantic777> recimo, grafičko okruženje
<alexaaaa> meni to nije htelo da radiž
<alexaaaa> a UNDO ne postoji
<Atlantic777> bitlord: misliš na ovo?  emerge @x11-module-rebuild
<bitlord> hehe, sreca pa nemam vise nijedan blob :-)
<bitlord> ne znam za standardne module, to nisam nikad imao problema
<alexaaaa> da li je moguce odabrati update samo onih stvari koji nece moci da mi onemoguce rad na PC-u (poput onih koji onemogucavaju display)?
<bitlord> ali dobro, da se okanem offtopic-a
<bitlord> alexaaaa, ne uvek :(
<bitlord> zato sto stvari zavise jedne od drugih
<bitlord> stvari/paketi
<alexaaaa> ne plasim se ucenja osnove sistema, ali prosto ne znam kako se postupa u nekim situacijama
<alexaaaa> zamislite sledece:
<alexaaaa> upali se komp (nakon restarta) i pojavi se crn ekran, i samo terminal
<alexaaaa> i ja se ulogujem kucajuci svoje ime i lozinku
<alexaaaa> i kucam display, a ono nece
<Atlantic777> dođeš na IRC i pitaš :)
<Atlantic777> a display ne radi ama baš ništa :D
<alexaaaa> i dodjem na IRC, a ono nema mi pomoci
<alexaaaa> ni na ovom, ni na #ubuntu
<alexaaaa> sta biste vi radili?
<bitlord> alexaaaa, to ti je kad naletis na mene na IRC_u a nemam pojma (bar ne o ubuntu)
 * bitlord je pokusao, ali bi bilo boje da je cutao :D
<alexaaaa> hahaha, ne secam se ko je tu bio pre neki dan, ali svejedno, hvala na pomoci, bitan je trud :)
<Atlantic777> vreme za matematiku -.-
<Atlantic777> čujemo se posle
<alexaaaa> hej
<alexaaaa> opet bezis!
<alexaaaa> i posle kazes da dodjem na IRC
<Atlantic777> pa nisam ja IRC
<alexaaaa> ok, samo kratko pitanje: kako postupiti kad nema display-a
<alexaaaa> kako ga pokrenuti?
<alexaaaa> kad ukucam "display", pojavi se neka greska
<profiler1982> gde kad ukucas
<Atlantic777> sudo service start lightdm
<Atlantic777> mada ako se nije pokrenuo sam, verovatno ga nećeš pokrenuti ni tako
<alexaaaa> sta onda?
<bitlord> alexaaaa, boot-ujes stari kernel i cekas dok novi update ne dodje za tvoj blog (ukoliko kasni, a u listi update-a uvek vidis da li kernel i driver dolaze zajedno)
<profiler1982> ctrl+alt+f5 udjes u tty pa restartujes lightdm
<profiler1982> ako ti je x neupotrebljiv
<bitlord> kod binarnih driver-a je to vrlo striktno
<alexxxxaaaaa> ne stiskajte ctrl + alt + F5 - djavolja rabota!
<alexxxxaaaaa> ali upravo na tome sam bio posle update-a
<alexxxxaaaaa> i tu sam morao da se ulogujem
<alexxxxaaaaa> sta je pisano u mom odsustvu?
<alexxxxaaaaa> ?
<bitlord> ne znam je ubuntu i generalno debian bazirani sistemi nesto kao kod fedore  akmod i kmod (kmod je valjda kao i na debian-u modul za neki uredjaj koji ne dolazi sa kernel-om itd...) a akmod je "servis" + source koji startuje pri boot-u i proveri da li modul build-ovan za taj kernel ... ukoliko nije rebuild-uje ga i nastavlja normalno da radi, tako da je puno teze dobiti onakvu situaciju (ali ne i nemoguce)
<bitlord> alexxxxaaaaa, ctrl+alt+F1-F5 obicno su terminali, X je obicno na F6 ili F7 (nekad i na F1, sve zavisi od distribucije i podesavanja) tako da ako odes na neki od terminala lako se mozes vratiti
<alexxxxaaaaa> hvala :)
<bitlord> alexxxxaaaaa, probaj! ;-)
<alexxxxaaaaa> hocu se sigurno sa F7 vratiti?
<bitlord> mislim sam samo dok si u X-u moras da koristis Ctrl+Alt+Fx  dok u terminalu Alt+Fx
<bitlord> alexxxxaaaaa, Alt+F7, trebalo bi, ako nije taj, neki drugi jeste
<bitlord> alexxxxaaaaa, probaj pa ces znati sigurno ;-)
<alexxxxaaaaa> ctrl alt f7 radi
<alexxxxaaaaa> hvala
<alexxxxaaaaa> ali kad mi se ono desilo posle update-a, onda ne verujem da bi ova fora radila
<alexxxxaaaaa> jer bi se inace display ucitao
<bitlord> mozes da se prebacujes iz jednog terminala u drugi, ali nece resiti tvoj problem :(
<alexxxxaaaaa> problem trenutno nemam
<alexxxxaaaaa> a necu ga ni imati - NikaD VisE UpdatE!
<bitlord> kad nece da startuje graficko okruzenje, log obicno mozes da pogledas u /var/log/Xorg.0.log ili ako puke X i sam se restartuje /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  bi trebalo da ima nesto "korisno"
<bitlord> alexxxxaaaaa, nemoj ici linijom manjeg otpora, budi hrabar :D
<alexxxxaaaaa> tri pokusaja hrabrosti, dosta od mene
<alexxxxaaaaa> cuti, najbitnije je da od linuxa nisam odustao
<alexxxxaaaaa> moj brat je digao ruke
<alexxxxaaaaa> jer misli da je nestabilan
<alexxxxaaaaa> i u pravu je, ne krivim ga. Zasto moram biti expert da bih mogao koristiti PC?
<alexxxxaaaaa> to ne znaci da sam neki noob koji samo pokrene firefox i udje na face, daleko od toga, ali bas ne moram znati gradju ubuntu-a da bih normalno mogao njime da se sluzim
<bitlord> hm, ne mogu nista komentarisati, ja sam poceo kao neko ko nista ne zna, ne znam ni danas puno, ali uglavnom izgooglam sta fali :D
<bitlord> na zalost tako je uglavnom, bas citao neki dan libre casopis, novi broj :D
<alexxxxaaaaa> dve stvari koje su najveci plus su odsustvo virusa i open source
<bitlord> i ne smem da kazem do kog zakljucka sam dosao :o)
<alexxxxaaaaa> da li moram da budem registrovan na irc-u da bih nekome pisao PVT?
<bitlord> zavisi, obicno ne
<alexxxxaaaaa> bitlord, pokusao sam da te kontaktiram preko PVT, ali nece
<alexxxxaaaaa> a status window pokazuje: [18:05] == bitlord You must log in with services to message this user
<bitlord> jeste, koristim +R :S
<bitlord> posto sam obicno pri vrhu liste pa kad neko spamuje ja medju prvima dobijem poruku (abecedni red)
<alexxxxaaaaa> skini ga na kratko, da ne bih zaposlio mali mozak da se setim svog username-a i posle maila preko koga sam regovao i onda procedura da resetujem lozinku.....
<bitlord> sve mozemo i javno, nema tajni ;-)
<alexxxxaaaaa> ok, onda iznesi svoj zakljucak
<alexxxxaaaaa> [18:03] <bitlord> i ne smem da kazem do kog zakljucka sam dosao :o)
<maletaski> hi bitlord
<bitlord> alexxxxaaaaa, ne smem, btw. casopis je super, ali neki tekstovi samo potvrdjuju vec vidjeno :(
<bitlord> yo maletaski
<alexxxxaaaaa> krstarim casopisom
<alexxxxaaaaa> pazi, za mene nije vec vidjeno :)
<alexxxxaaaaa> zavisi kome se casopis obraca
<alexxxxaaaaa> najbolje je pocetnicima
<alexxxxaaaaa> odnosno klasicnim korisnicima
<alexxxxaaaaa> odoh ja. Pozdrav svima!
<Unimax> Pozdrav
<Unimax> Does anyone speak Serbian language here? :d
<bitlord> nope
<Icy_blue> nobody but us chickens :)
<Atlantic777> Unimax: of course. Why?
<Atlantic777> Well, wtf?
<Unimax> Zato sto moram da pitam, sta je sa playdeb sajtom, jer radi ili ne?
<maletaski> who speak Serbian here :D
<Icy_blue> nobody :)
<Unimax> playdeb.net
<Unimax> does not work, why ? xD
<Icy_blue> because.
<maletaski> dead i gess
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092713
<Atlantic777> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093565
<Atlantic777> https://plus.google.com/+playdeb/posts/K5Av5QdrbV4
<maletaski> lol spamer
<maletaski> :D
<Icy_blue> kick him! :)))
<Unimax> thanks >.<
<maletaski> btw pozz Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> poz, poz :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Akcija Ubuntu LoZe Srbije i System 76 : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/akcija-ubuntu-loze-srbije-i-system-76/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=akcija-ubuntu-loze-srbije-i-system-76
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> prblemi sa HP Pavilion serijom ,tacnije ATI grafickom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prblemi-sa-hp-pavilion-serijom-tacnije-ati-grafickom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problemi sa HP Pavilion serijom ,tacnije ATI grafickom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-hp-pavilion-serijom-tacnije-ati-grafickom
<joca> dobro vece ljudi
<Guest95715> imam jedan problem, ako neko moze da mi pomogne
<Guest95715> Hello ppl
<bitlord> pitaj
<Guest95715> hvala...imam Ubuntu 10.04 na cerkinm netbooku
<bitlord> za sva pitanja koja su vezana za ubuntu i ubuntu-rs, floss itd... ne treba ti posebna dozvola, samo pitas, ako neko moze pomocice ti
<Guest95715> moj pametni brat resio da iskljuci Danse Guardian
<Guest95715> i usao u Synaptic podesavanja i tamo ga obelezio za uklanjanje
<Guest95715> od tog trenutka nijedan sajt nije moguce otvoriti, sa HTTP , nego samo ako je HTTPS
<Guest95715> ja sam totalni laik, a skola pocinje za 2 dana :(
<Guest95715> sta da odradi da proradi.
<Atlantic777> Guest95715: koji je browser u pitanju? Firefox?
<Guest95715> i jos pozdrav za Bleaks-a , ako je to onaj iz Piratske partije
<Guest95715> da Firefox i Chrome
<Guest95715> nece nijedan
<Atlantic777> Jeste, to je taj blaeks. :)
<Atlantic777> Ovaj, ok. To je čudno. A taj DansGuardian je uklonjen i od tada ne radi?
<Atlantic777> Iskreno, prvi put čujem za to čudo a igram se sa linuxom dovoljno dugo. :D
<bitlord> koliko sam ja skontao googlajuci taj sw. je server side software za filtering (proxy?)
<Guest95715> NIje vise stikliran, to jest znaci da je deaktiviran i od tada ne radi
<bitlord> ali moguce da ima neko podesavanje u browser-u da koristi proxy, posto je na nekoj mrezi na kojoj se koristi jedini izlaz na internet
<Atlantic777> e vidiš, možda je proxy
<Guest95715> taj netbook trenutno koristi moj kucni net, i nije podesen da koristi proxy
<Atlantic777> Guest95715: proxy može da se podesi na više mesta.
<Atlantic777> može u browserima, a može i na nivou celog sistema
<Guest95715> gde? znam za browser gde ali ne i kako
<Atlantic777> Da li je u pitanju Unity?
<Guest95715> Unity?
<Atlantic777> argh, da li ima nekih ikonica sa leve strane ekrana? :D
<Guest95715> rece ja da sam laik za LInux totalni :(
<Atlantic777> u stvari, pardon, to je 10.04
<Guest95715> da da 10.04
<Atlantic777> tada unity još nije bio aktuelan :)
<Guest95715> toliko znam
<Atlantic777> bitlord: jel se sećaš ti napamet gde je to na starom gnome?
<Atlantic777> evo ga
<Atlantic777> Guest95715: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/12.png
<Atlantic777> prveri ovo
<Guest95715> ok sec
<Guest95715> odoh do druge sobe da proverim
<bitlord> ne :(
<Guest95715> Nadjoh ga...sta sada treba da uradim? To je podesavanje proxyja
<Atlantic777> treba da bude no proxy ili direct connection, zavisi Å¡ta ima
<Guest95715> na to je i podeseno, ali tada ne radi
<Atlantic777> isto bi trebalo isključiti i u browseru, kao ovde: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html
<Atlantic777> ako nije proxy, možda je dns
<Atlantic777> bilo bi zgodno proveriti sadržaj resolv.conf, na primer ovako
<Atlantic777> u terminalu upisati sledeće: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Atlantic777> i trebalo bi da ispiše nameserver x.x.x.x
<Atlantic777> e pa ti x.x.x.x brojevi nam trebaju
<Guest95715> 77.105.32.23
<Guest95715> 77.105.32.24
<Guest95715> to pise
<Guest95715> i u browseru je poeseno bez proxyja
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Atlantic777> pa ispred tih brojeva upisati: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Guest95715> sada pise nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Guest95715> pa ispod pise namesrever sa onim brojevima
<Atlantic777> dobro
<Atlantic777> i sada još uvek ne radi?
<Guest95715> ne
<Atlantic777> hajde upiši /j #lugons ovde
<Atlantic777> sa sve kosom crtom
<Atlantic777> /j #lugons
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-13
<Guest39233> Dobro vece jos jednom od mene kome ste pomogli pre nekoliko minuta u vezi sa netbookom.
<Guest39233> Vaši podatci se poklapaju sa unosom u bazi poznatih spamera, te vam je zbog toga onemogućena registracijaVa
<Guest39233> Ovo mi izadje kad sam hte da se reg na forum.
<Icy_blue> Atlantic777: ping
<stereo_advance> rešiće moderatori
<stereo_advance> samo da ih dozovemo
<Icy_blue> stereo_advance: aj ti preuzmi, ja odo..
<stereo_advance> pa Å¡ta ja da preuzmem :)
<stereo_advance> ne mogu ja tu ništa da uradim
<Atlantic777> Guest39233: ok, proveriću
<stereo_advance> Guest39233: strpi se malo i biće rešeno
<stereo_advance> ili probaj da restartuješ ruter
<Guest39233> reseno je
<Atlantic777> hm, ok
<stereo_advance> al smo brzi...
<Guest39233> ma ja izabrao kao user name GUEST :)
<Guest39233> toliko od mene...
<Guest39233> rekoh da budem prepoznatljiv
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> java sigurnosni propust : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-java-sigurnosni-propust
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> DanseGuardian : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-danseguardian
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] DanseGuardian : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-danseguardian
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] DanseGuardian : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-danseguardian
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] DanseGuardian : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-danseguardian
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Трансмисија кочи интернет : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-transmisija-koci-internet
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prestigio MultiPad PMP5197D : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prestigio-multipad-pmp5197d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10
<profiler1982> jeste li iskljucili javu?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-12-10
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-06
<joostvb> kristo se rodi
<joostvb> vaistinu se rodi
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-07
<nikolam> Srecan bozic :P i Srecna nova godina :)
<joostvb> nikolam: Srecna nova godina to you too!
<nikolam> haha joostvb :P Klopa li se danas da se i tako proslavi?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-08
<joostvb> "Klopa" !?  Å ta je?
<Atlantic777> joostvb: it's a slang word for food.
<joostvb> Atlantic777: a, hvala
<joostvb> "Klopa li se danas da se i tako proslavi?"
<joostvb> tricky..
<joostvb> where's the verb?
<joostvb> Atlantic777: is there a verb in "Klopa li se danas da se i tako proslavi?" ?
<Atlantic777> joostvb: oh, there's a verb "klopati", so "klopa" in this case a form of the verb.
<joostvb> aha!
<joostvb> 'klopa li se?' means 'do you eat?' , yes?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-10
<hbogner> evo me i ovde :D
<StephenS> lepo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<StephenS> a sta nisi znao sa ubuntu-rs?
<StephenS> Pa si visio samo na hr? ;d
<hbogner> nisam ni gledao iskreno
<hbogner> visio samo na lugons
<hbogner> na hr sam sluzbeno bio, ipak sam ja zadnji precednik :D
<StephenS> dada
<StephenS> nije lugons nego legons
<hbogner> Atlantic777, kad cemo na pivo?
<StephenS> necete skoro
<StephenS> mora da se uci ispitni rok
<StephenS> :)
<hbogner> eh, pa sta onda, moze da ponovi koju godinu
<hbogner> nije smak sveta
<hbogner> :D
<StephenS> aj trollamo
<StephenS> na ubuntuhr
<StephenS> ;d
<StephenS> lose ti je trolanje hbogner
<StephenS> treba jos da ucis
<hbogner> liman 2 :P
<StephenS> ja sam ti u centru
<StephenS> podbara
<StephenS> ili na grbavici
<StephenS> a nekad i u domu
<StephenS> ima me svuda
<hbogner> a blizu djure
<StephenS> ko je taj
<hbogner> a nebitno ako ga neznas :D
<StephenS> ne znas*
<hbogner> retko je na ircu
<hbogner> vidi ga gramar naci
<hbogner> :P
<StephenS> grammar nazi
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-07
<joostvb> христос се роди
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-09
<Cers> Pozdrav! xd
<Cers> Ima li neko ideju zašto su zapadnjački programi (filmovi,serije) strimovi zabranjeni kod nas ... ?
<neupuceni> ?
<neupuceni> Cers?
<Cers> reci
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-10
<Arrowsat> dobro vece svima
<Atlantic777> dobro veče Arrowsat
<Arrowsat> imam jedno pitanje
<Arrowsat> ako bi ko znao da mi pomogne
<Arrowsat> pokusavam da instaliram 14.04.1 na masinu FM2 platforma
<Arrowsat> AMD procesor A4-7300 maticna ploca A88X
<Arrowsat> instalacija ide sve ok
<Arrowsat> i sve lepo radi
<Arrowsat> ista takva ploca i ram i sve druga masina, samo jaci cpu
<Arrowsat> na drugoj je A8-7600
<Arrowsat> instalacija krene mogu da biram ubuntu meni
<Arrowsat> kada mu dam install, tu ne ide dalje, zacrni ekran i kraj, kao da drajver nije za grafiku podrzan
<Arrowsat> da bih bio siguran da je do procesora, odnosno APU-a, ja zamenim procesore i prodje instalacija najnormalnije
<Arrowsat> zna li neko tj ima li jos neko problema sa AMD apu i instalacijom ubunta?
<Atlantic777> nisam odavno imao priliku da radim sa AMD-om
<Atlantic777> uopšte nisam u toku sa APU-ovima
<Atlantic777> izgleda da postoji neki problem sa tim procesorom, tražim upravo šta bi moglo da bude
<Atlantic777> a rešenje mogu ovako napamet da ti dam
<Arrowsat> moze sve sto padne na pamet ja sam totalni pocetnik sa ubuntom
<Arrowsat> ovo mi je prvi susret
<Atlantic777> a inače imaš iskustva sa računarima?
<Atlantic777> samo da znam koliko da te gnjavim detaljima :D
<Arrowsat> dobro, nije bas prvi i nisam totalni duduk ali sam iskreno neuk sa lijnuxom
<Atlantic777> ok
<Arrowsat> a desava mi se sad u zivotu da mi izgleda posao od njega zavisi, tj zavisice i moram ga savladati do srednjeg nivoa
<Atlantic777> e, pa super, rado ćemo pomoći
<Atlantic777> nego, ti imaš dve grafičke?
<Arrowsat> do sad sam uveg bezao od toga, tj linuxa, pod izgovorom da ne moze to biti bolje od ... da mu ne spominjem ima :)
<Arrowsat> hm... nemam
<Arrowsat> imam samo tu integrisanu u apu
<Atlantic777> ok, pošto postoje određeni problemi kada imaš i integrisanu i diskretnu
<Arrowsat> ali ako to intervencija nalaze nabavicu privremeno neku pcie grafiku
<Atlantic777> mislim, zbog toga smo se puno, puno, nervirali u proteklih par godina
<Atlantic777> nema potrebe
<Arrowsat> super :)
<Atlantic777> ok, za sada možeš 2 stvari da probaš
<Atlantic777> 1) pre pokretanja instalacije bi mogao da se poigraš sa isključivanjem nekih modula (acpi, kms, apic, lapic...)
<Atlantic777> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Arrowsat> gledam odmah
<Atlantic777> 2) alternative install, postoji disk sa installerom koji ne zahteva grafičko okruženje
<Atlantic777> to znači da ćeš moći da instaliraš sistem i ako grafika ne radi baš kako treba
<Atlantic777> posle toga, kad već imaš instaliran sistem, onda već ide lakše
<Atlantic777> grafičko okruženje može da bude i skršeno, ali možeš iz konzole da prčkaš sa drajverima, da se igraš i da vidiš šta mu je
<Arrowsat> aha, tko nesto sam pokusao
<Arrowsat> evo sta sam uradio
<Arrowsat> instalirao sam sistem sa A4 procesorom na kome radi bez problema
<Arrowsat> i zamenio procesor
<Arrowsat> i iz nekog razloga, jednom mislim da je proradilo
<Arrowsat> ali posle vise nije
<Atlantic777> iščačkaćemo već
<Arrowsat> sada sam uradio reinstall, tj hdd sa os instaliranim sam prebacio u tu masinu i nije islo, na istom mestu zakuca
<Arrowsat> u stvari, ja ni ne znam da li zakuca ili ucita sistem ali ne daje sliku
<Arrowsat> jer kada treba onaj ljubicasti okvir da se pojavi, ne pojavljuje se i nadalje je sve crno
<Arrowsat> rekoh sebi da nije do cpu-a neki bag ili greska, pa sam instalirao win7, sve sljakalo bez greske
<Arrowsat> daje sliku radi, ne vidim problem
<Arrowsat> ali meni treba ubuntu
<Arrowsat> Inace, ako zelite mogu vam i predstaviti za sta mi je Ubuntu potreban
<Atlantic777> To je uvek zanimljiva priča...
<Arrowsat> ovako, ukratko, potrebno mi je dosta prostora na hdd, nesto kao data storage
<Arrowsat> i posle nekih manjih ispitivanja, doneta je odluka da se koristi odredjeni sklop komponenti koje ce poterati ubuntu
<Arrowsat> i sad, i tu ima zvrcka, da taj ubuntu mora da se startuje sa usb-a i da na njemu radi
<Arrowsat> sto je bez problema odradjeno, uz net tutorijale
<Arrowsat> tako da sada svaki od tih storage-a ima sledecu konfiguraciju
<Arrowsat> A4 cpu, a88x plocu, 16gb ram i 8 x 4 Tb hdd WD purple
<Arrowsat> i tako 9 komada
<Arrowsat> istih masina
<Arrowsat> sve je isto u milimetar, u sraf
<Arrowsat> samo je taj jedan cpu uzet jaci na moju zelju, ako treba da potegne nekad nesto
<Arrowsat> i taj me keca... 9-ti
<Atlantic777> btw, hajde na #lugons kanal, tamo ima malo više aktivnih nego ovde
<Arrowsat> oki idem
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-11
<nulti_korisnik> Pozdrav. Ko je zadužen za planetu na ubuntu rs sajtu?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-13
<pejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ Samo za milobit!
<nit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqiKLNHa9ZA
<pwnd> milobit, udri po banovima :D
<milobit> ponestalo mi municije
<milobit> moram da sacekam
<milobit> ;o)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-14
<Kohen> Cao
<Kohen> Neko online, treba mi pomoc?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-15
<kynet> pozdrav vima
<kynet> svima
<btr3p> zz
<kynet> al moze mala pomoc
<btr3p> ??
<kynet> kako da enablujem NPAPI u brauzeru
<kynet> koristim google chrom , opera , mozila
<kynet> imam javu instaliranu
<kynet> # java -version java version "1.8.0_66" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_66-b17) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.66-b17, mixed mode)
<kynet> google vise ne podrzava NPAPI
<kynet> dali je moguce da se koristi na drugim brauzerima
<nikolam> nek mu neko kaze kad se vrati da se ne kaze brauzeri vec pregledaci , i da ce NPAPI da bude iskljucen u FF negde ove godine i da ce samo na vindovsu da ga ostave ekskluzivno samo za Adobov Fles ali da se za ostale ukida, tako da bolje da pobegne od toga. Ako mu treba java u pregledacu, za to ce se koristiti "Webstart" koji.. radi.
<nikolam> kynet tojest
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-16
<bithon> caos
#ubuntu-rs 2017-01-09
<zerun0> Uh. Imam jedan cudan problem sa Ubuntu Linuxom nakon upgradea sa 14.04 sa 16.04.
<zerun0> Nakon vracanja iz suspend mode-a kao da je puko graficki mod.
<zerun0> Cak i sadrzaj terminala mi je prazan.
<zerun0> Nemam cak ni mogucnost da regularno izadjem, jer ne nista ne vidi u delu za meni.
<zerun0> Huh. Da li je neko imao nesto slicno?
<soldat_604> zdravo
<zerun0> Zdravo.
<soldat_604> Kako mogu da prekrijem ip adresu kada sam na kanalu?
<tilda_> soldat_604, > https://freenode-feminism.github.io/cloak/
<soldat_604> A preko ove komande ne moze,"/mode your-nickname +x" ?
<tilda_> registruj prvo nick, koristi neko vreme (2 nedelje) pa posle traži cloak
<tilda_> https://freenode.net/
<tilda_> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<soldat_604> greska
#ubuntu-rs 2018-01-14
<Dacy> pozdrav ljudi moze li pomoc imam problem sa wifi
<Dacy> nece da se konektuje
<Dacy> widi mreze sve al nece da se konektuje
<Dacy> ako ima ko strucan voleo bi za pomoc
<Dacy> ima li koga
<Dacy> nekoo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-01-11
<dacy> pozdrav jel zna neko da mi objasni ovo sto se tice ovoga  port 22: Connection refused
<dacy> ssh
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-07
<bit-> МИР БОЖЈИ - ХРИСТOС СЕ РОДИ
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxPKb_O-y3w
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MyWSI9F_Uw
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esD5_gaxg7o
<bit-> sam sam osto ali se ne bojim
<bit-> jer hristovu vjeru volim
<bit-> ko voli nek izvoli ;(
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gteGYodeeE
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
 * bit- nije vredan al ajde ;)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEV_Edd6VA4
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQr3ZgY7BqU
<bit-> kod mene se tako bozic slavija  i slavi jos po starim obicajima :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUKBx4l9YM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-08
<bit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<tarabit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWYHh4T6E4U
<tarabit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1XN-a9LBng
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-11
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> veceras je kod mene Guslarsko vece :)
<morebit> pa ako budem malo bucan
<morebit> ne zamerite
<morebit> to je svemu moja baba Uksicka kriva
<morebit> ona je znala sve kajde
<morebit> i glavna bila;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yXabU-mbYo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSod7LGonzw
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzAqma5yFnA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
<morebit> samo za Atlantic777  ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> nema vise babe uksicke
<morebit> nema vise ni Uksica
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkZTe6T2358
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-12
<nevermaj69> vidji vidki koliko nasje ;)
<nevermaj69> kako ste ljudi
<nevermaj69> fali jedan!
<morebit> nije morebit nego jest!
<morebit> dungodung si ziv?
<morebit> javise
<morebit> lubotu3 ko si ti?
<morebit> no oprosti lubotu3 Ti morebit da si neka nova vaska karavlaska S zapadnim predznakom;(
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQkNaYjns60
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG5WhFZSM1Y
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eMS0GUuRTI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ61CRciaIQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eldI7qebYjo
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777 ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
